# DSiWare Exploit Sudokuhax



## tempBOT (Jan 27, 2011)

*DSiWare Exploit Sudokuhax*
Homebrew on DSi, no flashcart



Team Twiizers have just posted a DSi mode DSiWare exploit. It loads NDS binaries directly from the internal SD card slot. The exploit uses Sudoku by EA, which is only available for regions USA and EUR/AU.

*Update:* The Sudoku game has now been removed from the DSi Shop.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> As you may remember we started looking at the DSi about two years ago. Despite some early attempts using savegame hacks for hybrid card games we eventually resorted to more complex attacks that involved soldering many wires to tiny points on the PCB to be able to trace and modify the RAM. However, doing this is not feasible for the average homebrew user so we used the knowledge we gained through these complicated attacks to get more information about the whole system which allowed us to experiment with DSiWare games in the end. We also learned how to create savegames so we can now do what we did three years ago with the Wii: Savegame hacks!





			
				RupeeClock said:
			
		

> [*]You copy the game from DSi to SD card.[*]You take the game off the SD card, and patch it on your computer.[*]Then you copy the hacked game from SD to DSi, and load it as normal.[*]And remember to have a boot.nds on the SD card.






Source



Video



Download



Spoiler: Embedded Video






Contributed by SifJar​


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2011)

Epic news, finally an exploit which doesn't cost much money and loads without any special game

DSIware incoming?


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 27, 2011)

jackpot lol!!!!


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, I actually got that DSiWare game because it was so cheap lol.


----------



## Quanno (Jan 27, 2011)

Gotta get some points for sudoku.


----------



## ismaelWii (Jan 27, 2011)

What a great discovery!


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 27, 2011)

I love sudoku even more now.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd advise anyone vaguely interested to snap up the game before it is inevitably pulled from the DSiWare store.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 27, 2011)

All this does is say 'Hello World!' ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Waiting 'till we can make use of this.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome, now let's see what comes of this.

Should probably download this DSiWare title before it gets silently updated though.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 27, 2011)

I almost wish they wouldn't have said anything...It might have worked on the 3ds


----------



## SifJar (Jan 27, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> All this does is say 'Hello World!' ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can load ANY .NDS homebrew file. (No FAT support yet AFAIK, but I believe its coming. Homebrew will need recompiled for it).


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 27, 2011)

@SifJar
i h8 u


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 27, 2011)

Do we have NAND access, is the question.

Also, if we do, does that mean we're that much closer to a DSiBrew Channel?


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 27, 2011)

Damn, beat me to it, just finished reading it on Hackmii and was about to post it.

It's a shame I have no points, and I just used my Nintendo Points card on my Wii too.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 27, 2011)

so is any other dsiware games going to be add on?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> I almost wish they wouldn't have said anything...It might have worked on the 3ds
> It would only run dsimode, but we want 3ds mode!!
> 
> QUOTE(digipokemaster @ Jan 27 2011, 08:00 PM) so is any other dsiware games going to be add on?


now they know how, they just need to find more exploits


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jan 27, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, if it can launch NDS files, If its looked into, We could later possibly launch regular nds roms through dsiware games? or lolno


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2011)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hopes for dsiware homebrew channel with backuploader and dsirom support"


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jan 27, 2011)

ollepoll said:
			
		

> AndroidDem0man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hopes for everything in the above quote and a wad manager like thing to install dsiware games"


----------



## Matthew (Jan 27, 2011)

First PSO2 and now this


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2011)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> ollepoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hopes not to need a wad manager and load dsiware directly from sdcard"


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty cool. Going to dl Sudoku now.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 27, 2011)

So if this can launch any .nds homebrew file, could somebody check out SCUMMVM DS? It has never worked on my EZ-Flash Vi


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 27, 2011)

where do we get the titleid.bin at and is it possible to play any dsiware games that not yet expolited?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 27, 2011)

Just dled soduku before nintendo takes it down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Those 1000 points nintendo gave for free to early adopters finally became useful


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

It worked, I managed to boot a homebrew called WordUp straight from the DSi.
It crashed though because of the lack of FAT access, couldn't get past "ENABLE HISCORE SAVE?"

I'll have to try a different homebrew.


----------



## LINK289 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have 100 points left... Now I REALLY hate that I bought WarioWare Snapped when the DSi came out.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but...
does it load commercial ROMs?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but...
> does it load commercial ROMs?


No, it shouldn't do any way.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 27, 2011)

how do i dl it?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 27, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> So if this can launch any .nds homebrew file, could somebody check out SCUMMVM DS? It has never worked on my EZ-Flash Vi
> It won't, that needs FAT access, one thing lacking from this exploit at the moment.
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 27, 2011)

so do i have to buy it then?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> how do i dl it?



Simple explanation.
First off, you download EA's Sudoku on your DSi, you have to spend 200 points.
Then, you copy that to your SD card.

Next you run a program on your PC, just drag the .bin file onto the program and it outputs a hacked version of the Sudoku game.
It has to do it this way because the hack is individual to the DSi system.

Finally, you just put the hacked sudoku file on your SD card, then copy it onto your system.
it it worked right, you'll clearly see a hacked icon on the file management menu.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 27, 2011)

so then we still have to buy it then?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 27, 2011)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> so then we still have to buy it then?


stupid pirate. yes you have to buy it. the point of this is NOT free dsiware games or anything of the sort. this exploit is NOT for piracy of any kind. It is for *homebrew*


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> so then we still have to buy it then?


Yeah, still gotta buy the sudoku game.

Here's hoping though they find an exploit that can be launched from something free like flipnote studio.

Also, I just tried booting a version of NESDS with the NES rom inside, it didn't work...
Hmm, I wonder what I CAN get to boot, that's not just a "Hello World"?


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 27, 2011)

then what is the point of hacking the dsi or any other system then


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> so then we still have to buy it then?


You buy the Sudoku game, copy the purchased game to a PC, inject the hax into the game, copy the game back to the DSi. Load the game, and SUCCESS
You have to buy it because each DSi has it's own unique key (seperate from the privatekey), so you can't use a copy of the game that was purchased on another DSi.

And the point is that this will help in making a DSiBrew Channel, where all your hopes and dreams will come true.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 27, 2011)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> then what is the point of hacking the dsi or any other system then


To run Homebrew on the system?


----------



## joda (Jan 27, 2011)

I've got only one thing to say: full speed snes9x!!!


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 27, 2011)

this is just Like a save game exploits on the PSP

load your games
load your save
exploit runs


now a homebrew loader app like Half byte loader may be needed
so homebrew can be loaded


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> digipokemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, hopefully we will see a homebrew launcher application like the homebrew channel, sometime soon.

This exploit is really easy to do, but in its current state it's not very compatible.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> then what is the point of hacking the dsi or any other system thenHomebrew. It's what motivated fail0verflow to hack the PS3.
> QUOTE(joda @ Jan 27 2011, 12:28 PM) I've got only one thing to say: full speed snes9x!!!


Sorry to burst your bubble, but the Supercard DStwo is more powerful than the DSi.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 27, 2011)

Edit:nevermind i didnt read sorry


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 27, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> i do not have sudoku can i use it too


No, you need to have the game.

It's only $2.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

So far... little success.
NESDS with injected rom - No boot
Wordup - Crash on enable/disable highscore
Phidias - Gets to canvas size selection, crashes on choice

I need to find a homebrew that doesn't rely on any DLDI/FAT access at all.
Maybe PocketPhysics?

Edit: PocketPhysics boots and works nicely, except the touchscreen DOESN'T WORK.
Curious huh? All button inputs work, but the touchscreen fails.


----------



## Windaga (Jan 27, 2011)

This is great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

It also gives me an excuse to download and play Sudoku.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> i do not have sudoku can i use it too


You can...if you buy Sudoku.

It's only 200 points off the DSi Shop.


----------



## Exaltys (Jan 27, 2011)

Is the DSi's resolution any bigger than a standard DS? The real question being, would an NES emulator be able to fit the whole screen in on DSi Mode?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

Exaltys said:
			
		

> Is the DSi's resolution any bigger than a standard DS? The real question being, would an NES emulator be able to fit the whole screen in on DSi Mode?


Nope, the DSi and DSi XL are both still 256x192.
If you want full screen NES emulation, get a PSP or wait for the 3DS to get hacked.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 27, 2011)

*grabs the phone to get some star points to redeem* i won't be able to get a points card well i can wait for any other release i have many other dsi ware


----------



## Exaltys (Jan 27, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Exaltys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a PSP but the DSi's d-pad and buttons are more comfortable. Ah well. Can't wait to see what comes out of all of this.


----------



## signz (Jan 27, 2011)

Great news, here's hoping this will lead to Wii-like Channels and stuff.


----------



## Coto (Jan 27, 2011)

YEAH CSM SE PUDO HACER POR FIN!!

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The day DSi-brew has come!


----------



## Rukia-san (Jan 27, 2011)

I've my DSI in 1.3E, do you think it is *worth* to update the firmware for this? I've an Acekard2i and I know it can work when flashed but still...
What do you think guys? 
Should I leave my Dsi on 1.3? or it doesn't matter since I've and acekard.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 27, 2011)

if that happens that means there is hope for the 3ds


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

Rukia-san said:
			
		

> I've my DSI in 1.3E, do you think it is *worth* to update the firmware for this? I've an Acekard2i and I know it can work when flashed but still...
> What do you think guys?
> Should I leave my Dsi on 1.3? or it doesn't matter since I've and acekard.


Make sure you update it to 1.4.1 before updating. And it's probably a good idea to update now, although probably best to wait until it becomes more useful.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

Rukia-san said:
			
		

> I've my DSI in 1.3E, do you think it is *worth* to update the firmware for this? I've an Acekard2i and I know it can work when flashed but still...
> What do you think guys?
> Should I leave my Dsi on 1.3? or it doesn't matter since I've and acekard.



Right now, it's not worth the effort.
Homebrew launched this way mostly doesn't work right, no emulators because of no FAT access, and touchscreen doesn't seem to work at all.
You're also limited to 12mb homebrew.

You would be forced to update to 1.4.1 to download the DSiWare game you need though.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 27, 2011)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> this is just Like a save game exploits on the PSP
> 
> load your games
> load your save
> ...



Once libfat is updated to support DSi SD card, HBMenu can be recompiled and it will work perfectly for loading homebrew. Of course, all individual homebrew will also need recompiled. And stuff like NitroHax and the game/save dumpers most likely won't work, unless someone finds a way to identify as Launcher (DSi equivalent of Wii's System Menu).


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there a way someone could make a DLDI patch for the DSi SD slot?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 27, 2011)

Which sudoku is it? cause there are a couple out there in the Shop.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> Which sudoku is it? cause there are a couple out there in the Shop.


Specifically, Electronic Art's Sudoku.


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Jan 27, 2011)

Electronic Arts Sudoku...


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 27, 2011)

do we need to buy this sudoku game?


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 27, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> do we need to buy this sudoku game?


Yes

And it's 2$ (200 points)


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> do we need to buy this sudoku game?


No, you don't. It's not essential to your survival.

Unless you want to use this hack.


----------



## rctgamer3 (Jan 27, 2011)

So cool, it really works! I tried firmware.nds, a dumped copy of the DS Phat's firmware, and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

Touchscreen, sound, and apps (pictochat/ds download/settings) don't work though


----------



## Essometer (Jan 27, 2011)

Had 300 Points left, so I updated my Dsi and downloaded SUDOKU.
I think SUDOKU is gone be pulled really fast from the store.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is great.....
just to be sure, I quickly updated to 1.4.1U, purchased 1000 points, and downloades EA Sodoku.
It sound like something that might just work, therefore I took action before Ninty realizes what's going on and takes action.
I'm all set now.
Besides, I like sodoku !
I'm wondering how many people will download this game just for the exploit, and folks at the shop channel will be puzzled by the sudden increase of downloads !


----------



## Etalon (Jan 27, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> do we need to buy this sudoku game?



Why not better go and buy a Cyclo DSi..?


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 27, 2011)

just tried nesds and everything works but I need a dldi driver what one do I use lol?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

I found a homebrew that works nicely, MultiView.

http://gbatemp.net/t270919-multi-view

It's a nice 3D tech demo and you can play it just fine from the SD slot, cool huh?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 27, 2011)

For Homebrewers this is epic win.
Pirates better stick with CycloDSi as the slot 1 cannot be accessed with the sudoku exploit, which means, no ROM support.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 27, 2011)

ok so how do i do this ppls? what do i need to do to get this working i just got the game


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> ok so how do i do this ppls? what do i need to do to get this working i just got the game


It's very easy.
You copy the game from DSi to SD card.
You take the game off the SD card, and patch it on your computer.
Then you copy the hacked game from SD to DSi, and load it as normal.
And remember to have a boot.nds on the SD card.

I got this homebrew to work nicely.
http://nintendomax.com/viewtopic.php?p=34448


----------



## Windaga (Jan 27, 2011)

To anyone that's still confused about it after RupeeClock's explanation, there's a readme file included in the download, though he summarized it very nicely. 

For the time being I'll wait, though. I've already got what I need, so I'll go back to playing Persona PSP until more information comes out.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 27, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> ok so how do i do this ppls? what do i need to do to get this working i just got the game


There are instructions in the blog entry just for you: http://hackmii.com/2011/01/sudokuhax-release/


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 27, 2011)

what dldi do I use for nesds?


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 27, 2011)

where do i get boot.nds and where do i put it?


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 27, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> where do i get boot.nds and where do i put it?



rename the homebrew you want to use to boot.nds
and put it in the root of the SD card


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2011)

Zomg, this is such a massive win, awiisome! Another Nintendo platform that's completely free to hack!


----------



## Another World (Jan 27, 2011)

everyone is talking about how to use this exploit and which game to buy. i don't see anyone talking about the risks. what are the risks to the sd slot, the file system, the sd card, the dsi? is there a risk of bricking? no one seems to know or be talking about it. i didn't get my dsi xl for free and i'm not about to risk it for an exploit that runs a few homebrew files.

-another world


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 27, 2011)

Any way to buy Nintendo Points with PayPal in the USA?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 27, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> everyone is talking about how to use this exploit and which game to buy. i don't see anyone talking about the risks. what are the risks to the sd slot, the file system, the sd card, the dsi? is there a risk of bricking? no one seems to know or be talking about it. i didn't get my dsi xl for free and i'm not about to risk it for an exploit that runs a few homebrew files.
> 
> -another world


This doesn't probably do a single thing on the internal NAND, since it's just a "launcher" channel. The worst it could happen to your DSi, is a freeze (no biggie, just turn it off). 
This is entirely done via software, no harm to hardware can come from it.

If this instead was permanent, then you could be sure that it was messing with the internal files.

And btw, this is Team Twiizers, not Waninkoko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm pretty sure that their system is bulletproof.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> everyone is talking about how to use this exploit and which game to buy. i don't see anyone talking about the risks. what are the risks to the sd slot, the file system, the sd card, the dsi? is there a risk of bricking? no one seems to know or be talking about it. i didn't get my dsi xl for free and i'm not about to risk it for an exploit that runs a few homebrew files.
> 
> -another world


The absolute worst that's happened to my system is it crashed, and having to hold down the power button to shut it off.
I do have a guinea pig system for this though, I recently got a new DSi.

Anyhow everytime I turn the DSi back on it's absolutely fine.
...I wonder what would happen if someone tried to run the infamous taihen.nds bricker this way?
No way in hell I'd try it.


----------



## Net_Bastard (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I'll wait until this gets a bit more refined. Early adopters almost always get screwed.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 27, 2011)

it didnt work idk what im doing wrong ill try it again later


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> it didnt work idk what im doing wrong ill try it again later



You have to drag the DSiware file (.bin) onto the patching program.
It doesn't have an interface or anything.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 27, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ...I wonder what would happen if someone tried to run the infamous taihen.nds bricker this way?
> No way in hell I'd try it.


IIRC, taihen.nds hasn't worked since DS Lite with firmware V6+, since they shuffled over some addresses (or applied some kind of overwrite protection, can't remember).

Since the DSi's firmware is completely different, it shouldn't work anymore.


----------



## Coto (Jan 27, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if i´m correct, Flashme updates your DS fw to FW8 (using the latest flashme)


----------



## Another World (Jan 27, 2011)

i'd like to hear one of the team members say its safe to use and there is *NO* risk of bricking anything. there could be that 1 file that causes issues because its coded like shit or tries to do something. i couldn't be sure until i went through the code for each project, and honestly who is going to do that?



			
				Schlupi said:
			
		

> Any way to buy Nintendo Points with PayPal in the USA?



some sites you can buy a prepaid visa card using paypal, then buy the dsi cards from a store like target, gamestop, etc. i usually buy my cards from amazon.com, i think they have a paypal option (i honestly can't remember). amazon is nice because if you get 2 they ship them for free and charge no tax =P.

-another world


----------



## Astoria (Jan 27, 2011)

One question. This exploit will load roms? (only for curiosity)


----------



## Windaga (Jan 27, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> i'd like to hear one of the team members say its safe to use and there is *NO* risk of bricking anything. there could be that 1 file that causes issues because its coded like shit or tries to do something. i couldn't be sure until i went through the code for each project, and honestly who is going to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, Amazon.com does not take Pay Pal. They have their own banking service, and I think they take Google's service as well, but not Pay Pal. They will let you link a credit card or a Pay Pal debit card or similar cards to it, though. It's how I order my PS2/PSP games.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 27, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> One question. This exploit will load roms? (only for curiosity)


Nope


----------



## bloodred (Jan 27, 2011)

dldi for dsi sd slot???
where can I find it
I want to use nesds


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow a real DSi exploit that's out and that we can use! I don't see much of a use for this but it does portend of great thing to come.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 27, 2011)

Since a lot of people are going to get 1000 or 2000 points just for this, what would be some good games on DSiWare for 800 points?  Actual fighting games would be nice, i.e. not Photo Dojo.


----------



## bloodred (Jan 27, 2011)

is there a dldi for this yet?


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 27, 2011)

bloodred said:
			
		

> dldi for dsi sd slot???
> where can I find it
> I want to use nesds



Currently, the app specifically has to be designed for the DSi and SD slot.


----------



## Astoria (Jan 27, 2011)

So i need the Sudoku game.... so  bad....

Maybe we can do the same in another app (free) like Flipnote Studio and DSi Browser soon but for now, there are people that cant buy the game


----------



## Windaga (Jan 27, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Since a lot of people are going to get 1000 or 2000 points just for this, what would be some good games on DSiWare for 800 points?  Actual fighting games would be nice, i.e. not Photo Dojo.



The Mario vs Donkey Kong game is very nice, although there's several retail versions out there that might be better for the money.
Edit, sorry, missed the fighting game part. I don't think the DSiWare shop has many fighting games, if any that are worth the money.


----------



## Rukia-san (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you *YayMii* and *RupeeClock*, I'll update my firmware and get the game but I'll not use the exploit yet but at least I'll have the game and can use the DSiware.


----------



## Astoria (Jan 27, 2011)

The DSiWare have acces to the NAND?

If yes the only thing that is missing is the DSi Hombrew Channel installer


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> digipokemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they say it's bottle necked for power through the DS slot. Would the native CPU work better without this so called bottle neck?


----------



## cruznik71450 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is really kool. Really glad I have a  DSi.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jan 27, 2011)

Guessing this will lead to very little. Guessing if it does lead to something, here comes 1.4.3U.


----------



## Astoria (Jan 27, 2011)

Mmmm this exploit allows us to load NDS files up to 12 MB.

So what happens if we trim the System Flaw rom (to 10 MB) and we load it with this exploit?


----------



## doyama (Jan 27, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> everyone is talking about how to use this exploit and which game to buy. i don't see anyone talking about the risks. what are the risks to the sd slot, the file system, the sd card, the dsi? is there a risk of bricking? no one seems to know or be talking about it. i didn't get my dsi xl for free and i'm not about to risk it for an exploit that runs a few homebrew files.
> 
> -another world



Considering this is from Team Twiizers, I'm going to assume the risk is small. They don't generally release tools to the general public with high possibilities of bricks. It's a risk but generally a small one. Wakinono always seems to just throw enough together to make his stuff dangerous before it's 'fixed'.

Also from reading the blog post the DSiWare save exploits in general can't access Slot1. Only the launcher/sysmenu can. Thus I would somewhat conclude that since the DSiWare exploit doesn't have access to the launcher/sysmenu it really can't brick the system. Might be an oversimplification, but I don't think that's too far off the mark.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 27, 2011)

Considering I don't need this for anything, I'm just gonna wait until a different exploit is found or someone releases something to make it worthwhile. There's no reason for me to use this yet.


----------



## haddad (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok so how do we do this? Is this out yet for public?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is pretty awesome.
It can only run .nds files under 12MB, though so it isn't useful for storing NDS games. It's great for homebrew, though!


----------



## Astoria (Jan 27, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> This is pretty awesome.
> It can only run .nds files under 12MB, though so it isn't useful for storing NDS games. It's great for homebrew, though!



Actually the System Flaw rom (trimmed) is only 10.8 MB.

And it is DSi only so.... anyone can try this???


----------



## Sir_Voe (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a pretty cool development. I wonder will it take an update to the developent tools, or will applying a simple DLDI style patch to homebrew allow FAT support?


----------



## shineaway (Jan 27, 2011)

The System Flaw rom gets stuck on Reading nds ;[


----------



## doyama (Jan 27, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Ok so how do we do this? Is this out yet for public?



The main page has links to documentation and downloads for how to use the exploit. You do need a North American or Australian DSi as the EA Sudoku game is only available for these regions on the DSiWare Store, which you need to purchase.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool, I can't wait to see how this will lead to other, wonderful hacks.


----------



## shineaway (Jan 27, 2011)

The Sodoku game is also available on the European store, as I live in the UK.

We need a homebrew launcher like DSKiosk to run on this now, any ideas how?


----------



## rave420 (Jan 27, 2011)

this is good news. If we keep on moving at this pace, we will see comercial roms loaded from SD without a flashcard in NO TIME.

God, i bet this would put the flashcard makers out of buisness. Also, lol at team Cyclops. DSI mode card my ass, we will be able to do just that with exploints in the future.


----------



## doyama (Jan 27, 2011)

Sir_Voe said:
			
		

> This is a pretty cool development. I wonder will it take an update to the developent tools, or will applying a simple DLDI style patch to homebrew allow FAT support?
> 
> FAT support will not work at this time. From their comments in the blog post
> 
> QUOTEWe’re working on a libnds patch for DSi sdmmc. SD card can’t be used with old homebrew via DLDI since the MMC bus is arm7 only, homebrew will need rebuilt with latest libnds once support is added.


----------



## qlum (Jan 27, 2011)

with a limit of 12 mb for an nds file can the loaded nds file load files itself thus loading more than 12mb?


----------



## doyama (Jan 27, 2011)

shineaway said:
			
		

> The Sodoku game is also available on the European store, as I live in the UK.
> 
> We need a homebrew launcher like DSKiosk to run on this now, any ideas how?



Sorry for some reason I thought it wasn't available in the EUR region.

In any case there's still a lot of work to be done. DLDI support needs to be re-compiled in to support the internal SD card, and then all homebrew needs to be compiled with the new libraries to address this.


----------



## ViRGE (Jan 27, 2011)

Am I the only one that finds it weird that this isn't a self-contained exploit? Based on Team Twiizers' writeup, you have to upload parts of _your_ Sudoku copy to them, for which they then supply a binary patch which contains the exploit. Or in other words, you're entirely reliant on Twiizers to generate exploited binaries as it's impossible to do this on your own. So if for whatever reason they cease being able to do this (e.g. Nintendo drops a C&D), there goes the ability for new users to use this hack.

In the face of Sony's actions, it seems very poorly thought out to have a single point of failure like this.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 27, 2011)

qlum said:
			
		

> with a limit of 12 mb for an nds file can the loaded nds file load files itself thus loading more than 12mb?


Kiinda like a "foot in the door" effect?


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 27, 2011)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that finds it weird that this isn't a self-contained exploit? Based on Team Twiizers' writeup, you have to upload parts of _your_ Sudoku copy to them, for which they then supply a binary patch which contains the exploit. Or in other words, you're entirely reliant on Twiizers to generate exploited binaries as it's impossible to do this on your own. So if for whatever reason they cease being able to do this (e.g. Nintendo drops a C&D), there goes the ability for new users to use this hack.
> 
> In the face of Sony's actions, it seems very poorly thought out to have a single point of failure like this.



Also, Nintendo could simply remove soduku from the store and have the next update from the save exploit...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 27, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Also, Nintendo could simply remove soduku from the store and have the next update from the save exploit...


Nintendo wouldn't do that.
Nintendo didn't stop selling Zelda: Twilight Princess when the Twilight exploit for the Wii was revealed. They didn't stop selling Lego Batman when an exploit was released using that.


----------



## Wintrale (Jan 27, 2011)

So this can really allow us to play any 8MB DS ROM from the SD card? That's actually pretty useful - Bangai-O Spirits, Zoo Keeper and Black Sigil are three very good games off the top of my head that'd work with this thing. I'm pretty sure even that KORG Synthesiser would work, too.


----------



## doyama (Jan 27, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a bit harder to recall physical media from a retailer. It's pretty hard to make them recall, which is also very expensive to do. However since a publisher is licensing to be on the DSi Store, Nintendo has every right to yank the software whenever it wants without warning. I can do so cheaply with little or no consequence from a financial perspective.


----------



## doyama (Jan 27, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> So this can really allow us to play any 8MB DS ROM from the SD card? That's actually pretty useful - Bangai-O Spirits, Zoo Keeper and Black Sigil are three very good games off the top of my head that'd work with this thing. I'm pretty sure even that KORG Synthesiser would work, too.



No. It's already been shown that DSi games under this limit don't work. It's probably because in DSiWare mode it doesn't have enough access to do certain functions that a full ROM would need.


----------



## Gamer4life (Jan 27, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO its easier to take a game away from the dsi shop then it is to stop selling a retail game like lego batman


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 27, 2011)

It's about time. This really shouldn't have taken so long.


But it does suggest the same opportunity for the 3DS may be possible.


----------



## Wintrale (Jan 27, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> No. It's already been shown that DSi games under this limit don't work. It's probably because in DSiWare mode it doesn't have enough access to do certain functions that a full ROM would need.



So... Er... What's the point? If it can't play DS games under 12MB, then why even bother with it? If the comment on the source page is anything to go by, pretty much every homebrew doesn't work on it either... Which means this exploit does nothing because nothing works properly on it.


----------



## haddad (Jan 27, 2011)

So if I download Sodoku from the DSiWare store from that point on, I can load any homebrew nds file that is up to 12mb from my sd card????


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now this exploit can't do much more than run homebrew that uses up-to-date lidnds, and doesn't use FAT access.
But it's progress, this could be what's needed to get a homebrew launcher package installed on the DSi's NAND.


----------



## Wintrale (Jan 27, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Right now this exploit can't do much more than run homebrew that uses up-to-date lidnds, and doesn't use FAT access.
> But it's progress, this could be what's needed to get a homebrew launcher package installed on the DSi's NAND.



So right now, it can't do anything. I'm surprised at how long it's taken to get this far, to be honest. I had hoped to be able to play Risky's Revenge before the 3DS came out, but now it's looking like the only way that's ever going to happen is if I import an American DSi...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows, maybe if we're lucky, tonight's DSiWare update won't suck, maybe we'll get something good like Cave Story or Shantae?

...Probably not.


----------



## doyama (Jan 27, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well SD card support is possible, just needs to be compiled in once some new libraries are made for DLDI. Team Twiizer's has never been about piracy, so they're concentrated on getting DSi features (RAM and more CPU) support for homebrew. The fact that commercial ROM's don't work is not and will not be their priority.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 27, 2011)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> then what is the point of hacking the dsi or any other system then


I just had to rage on this comment

*STOP BEING SUCH A POOR FUCK. WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU SO IGNORANT? THE MAIN REASON FOR HACKING A SYSTEM IS TO RUN HOMEBREW. NOT SO YOU CAN PIRATE GAMES*


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

No offense, but with the region locked DSiWare library, an exploit might be the only way for me to enjoy Shantae or Cave Story on the DSi. :\
And I really don't condone piracy either, but Nintendo aren't giving me a choice of buying them!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 27, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> digipokemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*STOP BEING SUCH A RICH FUCK. WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU SO IGNORANT? THE MAIN REASON FOR HACKING A SYSTEM IS TO RUN HOMEBREW, BUT DO YOU HONESTLY THINK THAT PIRACY ISN'T A CLOSE SECOND OR THAT IT WASN'T A LEADING FACTOR FOR WANTING TO HACK A SYSTEM IN THE FIRST PLACE?*


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have 200 points to spare, and I was going to do the hack. Although, after reading through this thread it seems kind of pointless in the state it's in now, with compatibility and such.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I have 200 points to spare, and I was going to do the hack. Although, after reading through this thread it seems kind of pointless in the state it's in now, with compatibility and such.


It might still be worth grabbing the game before Nintendo can do anything, this same exploit might come in handy later.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what I've just done.  Wonder if it'll top the 'most popular' list by the end of the week


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 27, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I'll probably buy it.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 27, 2011)

This question seems to crop up a lot, so just to make it very clear:

_*THERE IS NO DLDI PATCH FOR THE DSi SD CARD SLOT. 

THERE WILL NOT BE A DLDI PATCH FOR THE DSi SD CARD SLOT. 

ALL HOMEBREW WILL NEED TO BE RECOMPILED WITH A NEW LIBRARY FOR IT TO WORK WITH THE DSi SD CARD SLOT.*_

i.e. any homebrew that is abandoned and closed source, will most likely never work properly with the DSi.


----------



## Windaga (Jan 27, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what I did. It's not that bad of a game for two bucks, either. (Compared to what else is on the DSiWare for 2 dollars.)


----------



## tyrran (Jan 27, 2011)

First and foremost, I'm very excited for this news. I think that, now that the gate is open, people will built and test with this new, awesome exploit, and we're going to see something verrrrry nice shortly.
Edit: got in. Stupid internet.


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, I can't access the store either.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 27, 2011)

Why Sudoku though...? Was it convenience or was it just one DSiware they seemed to be working on at the time...?


----------



## mechagouki (Jan 27, 2011)

I just updated to 1.4.1U and bought 1000 points and bought EA Sudoku, and it was only after doing all that that I realised I just announced myself to Nintendo as someone trying to use an exploit on their DSi! Doh!

And can anyone recommend me something to spend my remaining 800 points on before my account is blocked?


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 27, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> I just updated to 1.4.1U and bought 1000 points and bought EA Sudoku, and it was only after doing all that that I realised I just announced myself to Nintendo as someone trying to use an exploit on their DSi! Doh!
> 
> And can anyone recommend me something to spend my remaining 800 points on before my account is blocked?


It won't be blocked, there could be many people out there to just so happen to update and purchase that Sudoku game, if Nintendo banned everyone who did that, we may find some unhappy, 'innocent' people...


----------



## kineticUk (Jan 27, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Exactly what I've just done.


Me too. 

I'm really happy about this... Proper DSimode (ie CPU, RAM, SD card access, Cameras? etc) for homebrew developers?
I really hope there are others interested too.
Big up team twiizers. Thank you


----------



## Astoria (Jan 27, 2011)

One question. This exploit gathers the DSi-unique data from the Sudoku game and put that data in a hacked SUdoku game right? So why we can't gather that data from another game/app and put it in the hacked Sudoku game?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> One question. This exploit gathers the DSi-unique data from the Sudoku game and put that data in a hacked SUdoku game right? So why we can't gather that data from another game/app and put it in the hacked Sudoku game?


No. The way DSiWare works is that when you copy it to the SD card, it puts the game and the save into a single .bin file. So what the patcher does is inject a hacked saved game that causes a glitch when loaded, which Team Twiizers have manipulated to make the glitch load a .nds file on the SD card.

EDIT: Actually, a more proper term would be "exploit", but you get the idea.
EDIT2: I realized I didn't answer your question. The exploit in question is searched for beforehand, and TT put it into a save file for us to enjoy. So they'd have to look through different games to find exploits, and not all games have them.


----------



## Joktan (Jan 27, 2011)

rememeber when the cooking hack was anounced?i remember everybody going im buying the game as we speak and stuff and look wherer it has gotton us?no wherer at all...so everyone is like ahhh hack muct buy game now!!!!!!but if ya think about it why be all ahhh wehn if something like that game can be hacked then why cant flipnote a free game that every person in the world who owns a dsi has???and gosh i just read threw all 11 pages and you can tell almost no one reads a word casue every body is answering the same question over and over..,..sorry i just needed to rant...but this is exciting news..


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 27, 2011)

and still no video from OzModChips.


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Jan 27, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have mastercard/visa, you can buy points directly through the shop channel. Yes, you'll pay sales tax but it's the quickest way to get points.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 27, 2011)

gtmtnbiker said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it makes a hell of a lot more sense wasting a post bitching at them.  Or in your case, bitching at someone just helping out.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Jan 27, 2011)

Joktan said:
			
		

> rememeber when the cooking hack was anounced?i remember everybody going im buying the game as we speak and stuff and look wherer it has gotton us?no wherer at all...so everyone is like ahhh hack muct buy game now!!!!!!but if ya think about it why be all ahhh wehn if something like that game can be hacked then why cant flipnote a free game that every person in the world who owns a dsi has???and gosh i just read threw all 11 pages and you can tell almost no one reads a word casue every body is answering the same question over and over..,..sorry i just needed to rant...but this is exciting news..



Not every game is going to have the same vulnerability. He probably found this one to be the best game to use. Also, difference between this and the cooking game is that this allows you to run nds files while the other one had to have special files running in assembly.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

@Joktan: That's because Cooking Coach is a cartridge, a physical thing people need to buy. Which probably sells for the full price of a DS game ($30+), while this sells for $2. In addition, it's more difficult to transfer saves to a retail cartridge, so that could've driven people off (while this game only needs an SD card and a Windows PC to install).
And they probably tried Flipnote Studio, Team Twiizers have stated that they were trying to look for an exploit for the Wii in Wii Sports and couldn't find one, and that was why they switched to Twilight Princess.



			
				Cuelhu said:
			
		

> and still no video from OzModChips.


That's not their fault, the person who gave them the news hasn't provided them with any more info. They even said so themselves, if they had access to the video, they would've uploaded it already.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jan 27, 2011)

finally my DS homebrew can begin on DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i just tested some of my projects & everything works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its truely DSimode  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for anyone interested in joining the team pm me.


----------



## Astoria (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, well no more to say except for let´s wait for the DSi version of hacmii installer


----------



## doyama (Jan 28, 2011)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> mechagouki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DSi Store doesn't really have the revocation capabilities that would be required to do that. Once you purchase the product, they dont' really have any mechanism to remotely 'kill switch' it. It might be possible to say release a firmware update that removes the capability to copy games/saves to the SD card. I also don't think DSi games really have much capabilities to be 'updated' in the field.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, the best they can do is make an update that detects the hacked save and automatically deletes it. That has happened multiple times to the Twilight hack.


----------



## doyama (Jan 28, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> finally my DS homebrew can begin on DSi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll probably want to wait until the ndslib libraries are updated to support the internal sd card. I think there's going to be a lot of changes in the next week, so keep a wait and see until things settle down. No sense coding for something that might literally change within an hour.


----------



## doyama (Jan 28, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Well, the best they can do is make an update that detects the hacked save and automatically deletes it. That has happened multiple times to the Twilight hack.



To me it's not clear if that's even practical? You'd probably have to create something fairly sophisticated since the file contains both the game and the save that are probably encrypted with a per-console key. So you'd in essense be deleting both the game and the save file at the same time. That's even assuming you can easilly detect it. Since there's not much space on the DSi do you want to spend a lot of space and energy for this? I suppose once decrypted it might be easier to detect. Still means it would have to extract and compare at runtime?


----------



## malc12 (Jan 28, 2011)

So can someone tell me why I can't get DsLibris or Dsreader to work? Those are the ones I want on my DSi!


----------



## ThatOtherPerson (Jan 28, 2011)

The timing of this amuses me. I literally just put down my DSi after installing the firmware for and testing out my newly received free pre production iEvolution cart (the first cartridge to support DSi mode) and now there is news that this can be accomplished without the need for any cart at all.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 28, 2011)

People are saying the DSi can't be hacked, but it looks easier then the wii.
Just it hasn't had as much effort to hack as the wii.
Nintendo are gonna be scared when they find this out.


----------



## Astoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Well this is the first exploit made of the DSi Ware VulnList. There are 4 games (and 2 more at the waiting list) that can possibly be exploited, and would allow the DSi-mode homebrew to other regions.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 28, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Well this is the first exploit made of the DSi Ware VulnList. There are 4 games (and 2 more at the waiting list) that can possibly be exploited, and would allow the DSi-mode homebrew to other regions.


Well what are the other games anyways? Anything else for the US region? 
Because I'm kind of annoyed that I only have 100 points left and the exploit is in a game I don't have and don't want to have to spend $20 to get a points card (Or did they make a smaller one without me knowing?... I haven't needed one of those things in forever for Wii and DSi I've just been using the 1000 free points from launch..)

Would one possibly be photo dojo? I got it when it was free and that game is crap.. XD


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone wanting to know what to spend their other 800 pts on, I recommend either Mighty Flip Champs or Shantae: Risky's Revenge.


----------



## Another World (Jan 28, 2011)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> Shantae: Risky's Revenge.



that game is 1200, unless they lowered the cost.

-another world


----------



## T3GZdev (Jan 28, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea true but iv been doing DS homebrew fro a while & i havent really announced anything.
i think its time i started.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for t3 games DS, DSi, & PC dev.
ill put a link up soon to my site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or make a tread.

but for this exploit, the sound, touchscreen, doesnt seem to work.
cant wait for the update tho . 
devkitpro, palib, & nitro engines gonna need some updating too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maby theyll make a libdsi or something lol

i also discovered that it doesnt work with micro SDHC cards, when i tried my sandisk 4GB micro SDHC card i kept getting white screens, but when i put in my sandisk 256MB SD card & my sandisk 2GB micro SD card it works perfectly with everything.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 28, 2011)

Hrm. Already owned it on my DSi, but have to buy it again for the DSiXL. Stupid single system lock.


----------



## lovely79 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the information, but I hoped if they did that for the freeware (Flipnote Studio) (Nintendo DSi Browser) instead of Sudoku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Note: I test both of them not working, I know that's insane but I tried


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 28, 2011)

So what can we run using this?  Anything?(At the moment, like right now, I mean)


----------



## tyrran (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a silly general question, so if someone could please handle it gently, I'd appreciate it:

After scoping the list from DSiBrew, it seems the *only* DSiWare game on the VulnList that's available on the Japanese DSi (so far) is Legend of Exidia. Although I somewhat understand the nature of the exploit for Sudoku, I'm not certain if it can be duplicated to work on another DSiWare. I understand it's not as easy as patching one to another, I'm not asking something like that. What I am saying is, now that the first exploit has been successfully created for the public market, what is the likelihood that a similar exploit can be found and implemented for Exidia? If there's an easier way (such as this exploit may now open up something universal) I'm hopeful it becomes apparent soon.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 28, 2011)

lovely79 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information, but I hoped if they did that for the freeware (Flipnote Studio) (Nintendo DSi Browser) instead of Sudoku
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried it on mine.  Can't get anything to run, but it works, nonetheless.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 28, 2011)

this is amazing but the thing is what to do wen Nintendo pull the game out of the store what can users that were no able to buy the game do ?


----------



## Plstic (Jan 28, 2011)

i do not get how this works do i rename my file and put it in the win32 folder and run the .exe and where do i put the boot.nds?


----------



## Another World (Jan 28, 2011)

im under your bed said:
			
		

> i do not get how this works do i rename my file and put it in the win32 folder and run the .exe and where do i put the boot.nds?
> 
> hope this helps...
> 
> ...



-another world


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

is this REALLY worth it??
I have 200 points left from Cave Story and X-Scape...

what will the possibilities be for this exploit in the future?


----------



## Another World (Jan 28, 2011)

if things are updated this could be really great. consider that the exploitable game might be removed and a patched version put in its place (although i doubt this will happen). so yea for $2 i think its worth it.

-another world


----------



## Plstic (Jan 28, 2011)

thank you another world it worked


----------



## Sir_Voe (Jan 28, 2011)

Just using the camera hardware alone, I can think of a handful of apps that would make it worth it, like a VOIP video conferencing client, the ability to capture (admitedly laggy) video, or even using your DSi as a surveilence camera that can be connected to via a pc client.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 28, 2011)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Gotta get some points for sudoku.


...same. I think I shall get closer to getting Mecha Wars when released...
...and think of the homebrew possible! We might be able to record!
...wait...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 28, 2011)

Probably a stupid question... What's some good homebrew to use with this anyways?
(Also preferably nothing that uses the R button.. Doesn't work on my DSi and the blowing thing stopped working..)


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 28, 2011)

RupeeClock already said a homebrew game called "Multi View" works. It's 3d... anyways, this has a lot of limitations, and I don't think Nintendo will be in a rush to patch the game or anything. I think I'll wait for something...better.


----------



## Net_Bastard (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm gonna wait until it's more complete. Early adopters usually get screwed.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Damn, beat me to it, just finished reading it on Hackmii and was about to post it.
> 
> It's a shame I have no points, and I just used my Nintendo Points card on my Wii too.


I'm in the same cloud as you.

I wonder what would happen if I downloaded the AceKard software and renamed ak4menu.nds to boot.nds? That'd be interesting. Et voila! Instant Acekard! XD jk I doubt that'd work though.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 28, 2011)

FUCK YEAH I HAVE EXACTLY 200 NINTENDO POINTS ON MY DSI SHOP!


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 28, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> FUCK YEAH I HAVE EXACTLY 200 NINTENDO POINTS ON MY DSI SHOP!


Good job, and have fun with it.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Acekard needs FAT to run and I'm pretty sure it requires the Acekard hardware to run.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 28, 2011)

Are there any DSi Homebrews yet so I can test?


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. I knew it. I just got my Acekard 2i today (Happened to be a X-Mas edition. Hell ya!) and I read on this. So can't wait until a loader is made for this. Now, if someone could sport me a few points, I'd love that. I don't have the money at the moment to get it.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

This sounds great. I already had the game before reading this. I eventually regretted downloading the game but not anymore. =D

I can't wait to see what's coming from this.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... I wish I had the points too. =(

had 200 extra points on my old DSi, got a XL and... no more.

I don't wanna buy ten bucks worth of points just to buy the 200 point game... >_>

Guess i could get Birds & Beans and Paper Airplane chase again...


----------



## waffle1995 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just got the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$2 well spent kinda


----------



## .Chris (Jan 28, 2011)

Hopefully, later on in the future, Team Twiizers will make an exploit with a game.
But thanks to Team Twiizers, DSi Hacking just got better.


----------



## Astoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Well bad l only have 100 NPts and a 1.4 dsi xD

And regarding the VulnList this is the list of possible expoitable games:

Dark Void Zero (EUR/USA)
Frogger Returns (USA)
Guitar Hero Rock Tour (USA/EUR)
Legends of Exidia (USA/EUR/JAP)

And a list of possible games that have been not analysed: 

Mario vs Donkey Kong: Minis March Again
Flipnote Studio

And a list of some games that ARE NOT exploitable: Wario Ware Snapped, Photo Dojo, Pyoro, Paper Airplane, Brain Age, Dr. Mario, Photo Clock, etc.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, I just ran an .nds file with it and it went to a black screen. Now my DSi doesn't even turn off when I hit the power button.

Looks like I'm going to have to manually take out the battery. >.>;


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Okay, I just ran an .nds file with it and it went to a black screen. Now my DSi doesn't even turn off when I hit the power button.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to manually take out the battery. >.>;


what file was that? Where did you get it?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 28, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> But thanks to Team Twiizers, DSi Hacking just got better.


Afaik yellowstar8 is not part of Team Twiizers. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 28, 2011)

Net_Bastard said:
			
		

> I'm gonna wait until it's more complete. Early adopters usually get screwed.



You wait until Nintendo removes it from the shop channel of fixes it................then you'll see who'll get  screwed


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Net_Bastard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to get it before that happens. I can't though. Unless I can get 1000 points, I'll be screwed unless a Flipnote Studio exploit is found.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read before you post, Flipnote IS NOT exploitable.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to hold down the power button a few seconds to power off if the DSi locks up (this has happened to me several times, no biggie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I downloaded EA's Sudoku, but I'll actually wait for something useful. Don't want to be a beta tester, neither a guinea pig.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, it booted PPSEDS. Lol

Damn this is a huge step forward. I may not be able to get any existing homebrew to work, but I put my money on it working soon.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 28, 2011)

Alright, after finally getting into the site (GBATemp was lagging for me), I managed to patch Sudoku, put it back on, have Multiview as my boot.nds, and I can confirm it works! Woohoo!!!!

Anyone tested an emulator yet?


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Alright, after finally getting into the site (GBATemp was lagging for me), I managed to patch Sudoku, put it back on, have Multiview as my boot.nds, and I can confirm it works! Woohoo!!!!
> 
> Anyone tested an emulator yet?



Oh. You ended up buying the 1000 points, after all?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did PPSE work? Did it crash when you tried loading a .sav?

Hmm... I wonder is someone could code a save ripper for retail carts. Although I do recall Twiizers saying that DS slot access is restricted...


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

No, it failed while looking for a file system.



			
				Presto99 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock already said a homebrew game called "Multi View" works. It's 3d... anyways, this has a lot of limitations, and I don't think Nintendo will be in a rush to patch the game or anything. I think I'll wait for something...better.


It's only limited because nothing has been developed for it. Soon, a DSi homebrew channel may be on it's way. Then imagine all existing DS homebrew using DSi grade encryption on WiFi points. Fucking amazing options 10 seconds into thought, and I am only scratching the surface!

Flash Cards could very well be a thing of the past, I couldn't give two shits about piracy, but all existing homebrew for the DS could have very well just extended my DSi's service beyond the 3DS.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> what file was that? Where did you get it?
> http://gbatemp.net/t240859-columnsds
> 
> A homebrew a friend made. I didn't expect it to work but meh.
> ...


I know how to use a DSi. I tried doing that but it wouldn't work. I had to take out the battery. My DS now seems to be bricked. Just kidding.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 28, 2011)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you had me there for a second. Don't scare us dude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I wonder if anybody has made a homebrew compatibility list yet? Just thinking out-loud.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2011)

One step closer to dsi victory


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 28, 2011)

Now we just need to dump the master keys for some fully signed dsi mode flashcarts.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Haha, you had me there for a second. Don't scare us dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 28, 2011)

ok here is what i can see coming soon

soemone needs to write up a .nds file that acts like a flashcart that can load other .nds files, when i tried loading a rom using the exploit it said on the white screen cannot load 12.5mb limit on the file, so good job on twiizer team part for making sure that its not piracy that starts off with a boom, 

the thing we need is like hackmii a file based system that can launch other homebrew files along with soon to be roms, 

so who wants to start making a library based system to not only read through files like homebrew channel but also launch homebrew and games, the limit is 12.5 mb like i said not much to work with there


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 28, 2011)

Damn it.


I have a Japanese DSi XL....


I don't wanna have to buy a new AU DSi for this....

Damn it. Damn it. I hope someone patches a Japanese DSi Ware game...


----------



## Snailface (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anybody downloaded and successfully run this hack in the last couple of hours? 

I'm curious to see if this exploited game has been fixed yet.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is listed as "Already obtained For Analysis" but nothing else, and therefore has a possibility. I want to do this one, but I don't have Sudoku for the DSi.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope someone makes a patch for that Japanese DSiware one -- Legends of whateveritis --


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Like I keep saying, let me know when we can get dark contrast themes.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it could be found, but we don't know how much time this could take. And they should have analyzed the free and popular ones first.


----------



## Centrix (Jan 28, 2011)

Does this mean you can play DS games with the need of a flash cart or just DSi games?


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> it could be found, but we don't know how much time this could take. And they should have analyzed the free and popular ones first.


Isn't sudoku popular?
I remember when it was popular back in 2000...


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> it could be found, but we don't know how much time this could take. And they should have analyzed the free and popular ones first.


I agree. Free ones would be best to exploit first, that way, anyone can get them.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the 10 more downloaded at the DSi Shop.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 28, 2011)

been trying flashcart nds files ds2 one boots but stuck at loading screen


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And of course, providing Big N doesn't decide to kill off said free stuff and start charging for them.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Has anybody downloaded and successfully run this hack in the last couple of hours?
> 
> I'm curious to see if this exploited game has been fixed yet.


I bought it for the first time around two hours ago, and still successfully patched and ran the hack.


----------



## Another World (Jan 28, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Flash Cards could very well be a thing of the past, I couldn't give two shits about piracy, but all existing homebrew for the DS could have very well just extended my DSi's service beyond the 3DS.



this exploit means old homebrew projects would need to be recompiled and as you are probably aware most of them are dead and gone. the cyclo ievo software is in beta for a layering fix that will allow ds homebrew to work in dsi mode and benefit from the increased speed without a recompile. in fact they already have ds roms working doing this and the speed increase is noticable on a bunch of problem roms with heavy FMV or animation. flash kits may not be "needed" but some can still do stuff this exploit can't. 

also don't count out the other two "unknown" teams who are working on flash kits. one is rumored to be homebrew only and the other is speculated to be using the exploit ozmod recently posted about (custom channels).

-another world


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I understand that most are dead and gone. However most [some] of the useful ones have source posted somewhere, which can be recompiled to DSi code standards. I said may for a reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really don't want to buy another flash card, but the OZ exploit sounded intriguing when I first saw it. However, I have had my faith in DSi hacking through this hack. I can do this through my Dsi, and I can see some short term stuff happening soon. I have to admit, I forgot about the OZ exploit, I want something to similar to the Wii so bad, and the OZ exploit seems to be the one to deliver.


----------



## OniLink2323 (Jan 28, 2011)

What I would love to see a working DSi version of is QuakeDS and Quake2DS
Both games work excellently on the DS, but since I sold my DSlite I have no way of playing Quake2DS anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And awesome work Team Twiizer!

I hope to see "FAT" implementation soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT1:
Just tried out MegaETk-TD (megaman clone) and it works ALMOST perfectly. The D-Pad works on selecting menu items, but not when moving the character anywhere but ducking. The "A" and "B" buttons work (jump, and shoot respectfully) and he is able to slide.
Sound works as well!

Next I will be trying out "Dawn-Shooters" A 3D first person shooting game demo

EDIT2:
Just finished testing out "Dawn-Shooters" and unfortunately it doesn't work. All I get are two white screens.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 28, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> Does this mean you can play DS games with the need of a flash cart or just DSi games?



So far, neither.


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say the following:
FUCK JEAH TEAM TWIIZERS DID IT AGAIN!


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

Yo, is it still downloadable? (I mean the dsiware game)

And what homebrews will it run?(List?)


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 28, 2011)

That is assuming they do not patch/update the dsiware app used in the exploit.


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

I did dOwnload it. Now lets try it soon!


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 28, 2011)

From a business standpoint, neither EA nor Nintendo have anything to gain from taking down the Sudoku, nor anything to lose from leaving it up. If things stay how they are now(by that I mean piracy-free), Nintendo and EA will only gain profits for the $2 everyone is spending on the exploit.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Jan 28, 2011)

this hack load games nds file or only homebrew nds file?


----------



## kyste (Jan 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo and EA will only gain profits for the $2 everyone is spending on the exploit


10, actually. Couldn't buy less than 1000 Nintendo points.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 28, 2011)

zhuzhuchina said:
			
		

> this hack load games nds file or only homebrew nds file?


Only runs homebrew, not games.


----------



## Arshes91 (Jan 28, 2011)

hey guys i just have an question for using this exploit, it can possibility play demo games on my dsi?


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

zhuzhuchina said:
			
		

> this hack load games nds file or only homebrew nds file?



homebrew only


----------



## joda (Jan 28, 2011)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock already said a homebrew game called "Multi View" works. It's 3d... anyways, this has a lot of limitations, and I don't think Nintendo will be in a rush to patch the game or anything. *I think I'll wait for something...better.*
> You have clearly misunderstood the value of this.
> 
> The reason that most current DS homebrew doesn't work with Sudokuhax is not because the exploit is broken, but because devkitARM was not made for DSi mode. Binaries linked against recent versions of libnds work with the touchscreen in DSi mode, and patches to add SDHC slot access to libfat and the likes are already partly done. (See for example http://sourceforge.net/support/tracker.php?aid=3166716)
> ...



You have misunderstood PKI.

The only keys available and dumpable on the DSi are the decryption keys --- I.e. the common key --- thus NOT the private keys necessary for being able to encrypt and sign content.

Before anyone brings up the PS3, look through the presentation at http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2010/2...cking_2010.html again. The PS3 does not contain Sony's private keys. Sony borked their signing algoritm, thus making it extremely easy to calculate their private keys with no more than two different signatures. This IS NOT the case with Nintendo.


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

Epic cave man works! until it crashes after the neo screen >.>


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 28, 2011)

that's some news!! il wait & see what comes out of it .. homebrew dsi i want and later if lucky shantae.. unavailable in france :/


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

Could someone list, which homebrew works?


----------



## joda (Jan 28, 2011)

Also, this exploit is almost as good as a true DSi Homebrew Channel: You get an icon in System Menu, which almost instantaneously launches arbitrary binaries from the SD card. Combine this with some sort of browser as boot.nds, and you have it.


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

Bubble_Fight_EX crashes if you turn up/down your music, futher it works!

Crash=Turns off your dsi

To be clear: Bubble Fight Ex WORKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: http://gbatemp.net/t276677-bubble-fight-ex it fun!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

Read this up last night, Today I've updated my Acekard to 1.4.1 and my DSi as well, popped along to the shop and downloaded Sudoku =P I'll give homebrew a try later on

EDIT: Sorry to sound like a noob but what is boot.nds file? ^^'


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Read this up last night, Today I've updated my Acekard to 1.4.1 and my DSi as well, popped along to the shop and downloaded Sudoku =P I'll give homebrew a try later on
> 
> EDIT: Sorry to sound like a noob but what is boot.nds file? ^^'



its your homebrew file! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like(example that does not work)

Mario 64.nds--->boot.nds

just rename your homebrtew to boot.nds!

Clear?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 28, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad example, more like PPSE.nds to boot.nds

Then place it in the root of your DSi's SD Card.


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 28, 2011)

-_- pff 100 DSi Points and the game costs 200 so I think I'm going to search through all my games for a club card


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 28, 2011)

WOOHOO! It may not be a step towards hacking the 3DS (as thats not even out yet) but its a step to hacking the consoles in general!


----------



## opal (Jan 28, 2011)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> -_- pff 100 DSi Points and the game costs 200 so I think I'm going to search through all my games for a club card


That's what i did


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

for the people who want to know what works with this exploit:

http://gbatemp.net/t276704-list-of-nds-hom...the-dsi-exploit


----------



## Smartpal (Jan 28, 2011)

This is awesome! Sudoku hasn't been updated yet, right? I wish i could buy just 200 points, the lower limit is a 1000. I don't really want anything else.


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 28, 2011)

Uhhmm does somebody knows if you can copy the game of the SD card if you didn't bought the game yourself (somebody sends the game folder too you and you place it on your SD)


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Uhhmm does somebody knows if you can copy the game of the SD card if you didn't bought the game yourself (somebody sends the game folder too you and you place it on your SD)


Sorry, thats not possible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it has a security.


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 28, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So they didn't get rid of the Security 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I found a card with a code but it's really old :S I found it in my DS PHAT box
and the card says I need to go to Nintendovip.com but that site is now Club-nintendo


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No its okay try to register it!

Else Ill try to get you 100 points!(yeah I have some stars left!)


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2011)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they did get rid of the security, that would mean DSiWare piracy unfortunately.
This method works because it uses a game that's designated to work on your DSi system alone, nobody elses.

Also if your club card says nintendovip.com, that must mean it's a really old code, it might've expired but try it anyway!


----------



## overlord00 (Jan 28, 2011)

dont even try commercial roms... they arnt going to work...


upgraded to 1.4.1A and downloaded sudoku earlier today... appears to be working fine for me.


edit:
yay for original 1000 free points that i didnt spend!
also, yay for 32 and 16*MB* SD cards


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I don't condone piracy (anymore), but I would like it if I could redownload all of the games that were on my old DSi to my DSiXL (there were $30 worth of games on it) for free.  Hopefully since my games are on Club Nintendo I will be able to transfer them to the 3DS even though my DSi is dead.  But I dream.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys =), just got back i'mma give it a try now


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no problem! Happy homebrew´ing!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2011)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> also, yay for 32 and 16*MB* SD cards


Haha oh wow, how old must those SD cards be?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> overlord00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the smallest SD you can find now are 256 MB.


----------



## Flame (Jan 28, 2011)

people, you know that 1000 points which nintendo gave to early DSi buyers, i finally used some of that points...


MAUAUAUAHAHAHAHAHAH!...!!...!.


----------



## indask8 (Jan 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> overlord00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can still find those extra low capacity sd cards on some brand new product, like some digital camera (card is given as a sample, not really usefull since you can only store like... 3 high res photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

About the hack, I'll buy the game certainly tonight (I'll buy 1000 points, 200 for the hax, 800 remaining will stay there until an hypothetic release of dsiware cave story in europe).

EDIT: is that game available on french dsiware?


----------



## martin88 (Jan 28, 2011)

When I'm trying to use the DSiShop, it's asking me to do an update.

Does the update render Flashcarts unusable?

Thanks.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

martin88 said:
			
		

> When I'm trying to use the DSiShop, it's asking me to do an update.
> 
> Does the update render Flashcarts unusable?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes if your flashcarts firmware is not up to date 

I just tried a homebrew, it worked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it would, still seeing with your own eyes is something


----------



## kaputnik (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, nice! 

I might sound paranoid, but I'm waiting with this one until there's an offline patcher that doesn't collect the specifics of my DSi available. I really can't see why this has to be done the way it's done now, unless Twiizers have some use of the collected data.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> martin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What homebrew did you try?


----------



## relminator (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try this:

http://gbatemp.net/t276677-bubble-fight-ex


It works!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh umm 15 puzzle...


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to correct myself. Holding the power down for a long time does work. It requires a lot longer than I thought. Sorry about the doubt.

So is everyone else required to hold down the power button for a long time to shut the DS off?


----------



## snikerz (Jan 28, 2011)

kaputnik said:
			
		

> Oh, nice!
> 
> I might sound paranoid, but I'm waiting with this one until there's an offline patcher that doesn't collect the specifics of my DSi available. I really can't see why this has to be done the way it's done now, unless Twiizers have some use of the collected data.


They don't want Nintendo to know how they sign savegames.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

When there is a flipnote exploit, I'll bite...

So far...the little homebrew that IS working...makes me want to wait


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, requires a long hold for my dsi to shut


----------



## Sir_Voe (Jan 28, 2011)

relminator said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, works like a charm. I'm willing to bet that's not by chance.


----------



## relminator (Jan 28, 2011)

Sir_Voe said:
			
		

> relminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I don't even own a DSi.


----------



## Intranet (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow how exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to see Team Twizzers came up with a DSi exploit despite how busy some of the members have been with the PS3 & Sony's court case. This is hopefully going to be well utilised in future & current homebrew, too bad I have 100 points on my account, I was going to actually get this very game back in the day but I got Photo Dojo instead (which much to my regret I haven't used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Hopefully Nintendo don't fix the exploit too soon, hopefully TT have other exploits hiding in the background, sorta like the ones on Wii (so I've heard)...


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 28, 2011)

joda said:
			
		

> Presto99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What part of *we need to dump the master keys* didn't YOU understand.  Try to STOP SPEED READING POSTS.


----------



## overlord00 (Jan 28, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







im glad i give you all a good laugh.
its a VERY old card, that incidentally came with a camera.
using all my other SD cards for things, and theres nothing much to test with it at the moment, so its a perfect use for old technology that is unloved.


----------



## opal (Jan 28, 2011)

do you think there will be the possibility to run dsiware games?


----------



## saulopp (Jan 28, 2011)

i wonder who of those who "better wait now" will be the first to ask "what other games do work for the exploit" after sudoku was pulled/fixed from dsiware...


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

opal said:
			
		

> do you think there will be the possibility to run dsiware games?



i the future mabe, now: NO.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jan 28, 2011)

The game is GONE from the EU stores, so download it if you can!


----------



## Smartpal (Jan 28, 2011)

The DSi shop isn't even available in India. Blah.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

It seems to be gone in Australia too.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> The DSi shop isn't even available in India. Blah.


I thought that everyone could browse the Shop, but only that from the region where your DSi came from.


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> The game is GONE from the EU stores, so download it if you can!



LOL I need to check it out now! xD

Meh oops wrong button. Restart DSi Store!

Gone indeed.

Lets check my downloaded stuff.

Still there!


----------



## J.Zonneveld (Jan 28, 2011)

I just wanted to download the game. Now it is away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The game is not available in the Europe DSi Shop.


----------



## player1244 (Jan 28, 2011)

Removed from DSi Shop? Oh man, that sucks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what should I have to do now? Is there going to be another hack using a more common app *cough*Flipnote studio*cough*? I hope so


----------



## martin88 (Jan 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> martin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Updated my Acekard firmware, and bought Sudoku on DSiShop.


----------



## Smartpal (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Smartpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well when I tried to buy points, the state field of the address field contained only two character space meaning a US state. :/


----------



## zif (Jan 28, 2011)

i'd love to go out and get a dsixl but i'm pretty sure sudoku will be pulled from the US store before then

oh well, maybe next hax


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to put your real country in DSi Settings, so they can debt from your credit card correctly.
Then you'll have to accept the contract again, so you can access the internet.
Buy your points with your card and then you can switch back to the country you already selected.
??????
Profit.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just got it on my DSi 2 hours ago and yeah it works.
Game is removed from the store now


----------



## Keva (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad I bought it with those free point's that I still had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd like to see some emulators take advantage of this. GBA please


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

zif said:
			
		

> i'd love to go out and get a dsixl but i'm pretty sure sudoku will be pulled from the US store before then
> 
> oh well, maybe next hax


I doubt it, they don't know to what extent the DSi has been hacked and they don't know if Twiizer can move on to a different DSiware game, 'tis the same reason they haven't blocked Acekard and DSTWO again.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2011)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Guessing this will lead to very little. Guessing if it does lead to something, here comes 1.4.3U.


There's a 1.4.2 now?


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jan 28, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually yes but only for China. I guessing skipping 1.4.2 for every other region would actually make sense because of this.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is 1.4.2C


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jan 28, 2011)

Yosh93 said:
			
		

> boudincaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 28, 2011)

is sudoku still available in Italian shop
hope so I'm Italian


----------



## Schnida (Jan 28, 2011)

Nintendo is so fucking stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They deleted it from the German-Shop -.-


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

So it's removed now? Good thing I downloaded it earlier this morning. =P


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 28, 2011)

with all my respect 



Spoiler



fuck you nintendo


----------



## ismaelWii (Jan 28, 2011)

Removed in spanish shop too


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 28, 2011)

finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, i hope they can make the homebrew channel for dsi too


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow Nintendo were quick to react, it's not like them...maybe they've taken a leaf out of Sony's book


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 28, 2011)

damn, we should've known 
well twiizers need to find another dsiware/ way to enter a loader like a channel


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> So it's removed now? Good thing I downloaded it earlier this morning. =P


No, I just bought it.  It's still available in the US.

Edit: I'm looking at it in the DSiWare store right now.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

how can I know if it was removed from the US Shop if I already downloaded it? Here it is still listed for me.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but you're in the US!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, that was fast


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks at HeartGold's flag*
Oh, sorry


----------



## Matthew (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool, I wonder what will happen becuase of this, also, anyone who didn't expect them to pull is an idiot


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

Schnida said:
			
		

> Nintendo is so fucking stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did they do? Without Nintendo, gaming may not be as it is today. If you don't have respect for them then you don't deserve the games.

What's with the attitudes guys? Stop hating.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah -.-


----------



## Snailface (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't believe Nintendo left the game up for almost a full day, they're so slow to get with the program! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can anybody confirm the US version being pulled? I'm afraid to check


----------



## opal (Jan 28, 2011)

i wonder how many people actually got this.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Schnida said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they have to take these measures because they get their systems hacked and games pirated extremely often, thus they can't take any chances (nor have they been).

Now I have an extra 800 points...I might buy Mario vs. Donkey Kong.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

there has GOT to be more DSiWare exploits...another one will come along.......


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I can't believe Nintendo left the game up for almost a full day, they're so slow to get with the program!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people are even slower to download it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't download it...im waiting for another one to be exploited..

any homebrew barely worked on it anyway..


----------



## ismaelWii (Jan 28, 2011)

I was going to buy it... well, I'm too slow


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 28, 2011)

sorry eon i was just upset


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Is This game /Exploit REALLY worth it??

Seriously...


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I didn't download it...im waiting for another one to be exploited..
> 
> any homebrew barely worked on it anyway..


Yeah I do hope there is another one for you guys and gals.


----------



## ismaelWii (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have purchased it, can you download it again?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 28, 2011)

the important thing is it could have meant the devlopping of a full dsi mode like the wii's one


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 28, 2011)

Damn... shouldn't have waited.. then again I didn't have a choice since I couldn't get a points card but still....

Damn it I don't care how much I play it... I'm regretting buying that Absolute BrickBuster game when I only had 300 points left...
Regretting that stupid warioware game when I first got my DSi more though..........


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

ismael :dry: Wii said:
			
		

> If you have purchased it, can you download it again?




yes...but most likely when it goes back up...it will be "fixed"


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Regretting that stupid warioware game when I first got my DSi more though..........


I did the same thing.  Should have researched it first.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah i regret that faggy warioware game too


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Is This game /Exploit REALLY worth it??
> 
> Seriously...


Considering how they gave you 1000 free Nintendo Points, I'd say yes it is worth it if you spent those points on EA Sudoku because you're getting more functionality for essentially nothing.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2011)

You guys weren't kidding, the title IS missing from the DSiWare catalogue now.
It's not totally removed though, if you have already downloaded the title, you can check it under you downloaded games list and see all of the game information is still there.

Good thing I downloaded this on both my DSi systems whilst I could! It might pop up again, but it would be fixed.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

oh fucking balls...I'll just get the damn thing....something good (free DSiWare) might come out of it


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2011)

Well at least team twiizers were smart, of all the DSiWare titles, they actually only picked one exploit to publish.

I'm sure there's a good chance there will be more.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Well at least team twiizers were smart, of all the DSiWare titles, they actually only picked one exploit to publish.
> 
> *I'm sure there's a good chance there will be more.*




I'm on the "buy it now" page for Sudoku

should I wait?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 28, 2011)

why not photo showdown it's a good game that uses the camera and is for 200 points
it may get exploited


----------



## Snailface (Jan 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! You have no confidence in me Mr. Heartgold? I was one of the first to download it (I dropped what I was doing in-between classes yesterday and hauled ass home to my DSi and got it.) I'll never miss a hack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NEVAR!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> why not photo showdown it's a good game that uses the camera and is for 200 points




certain elements of code im sure don't use the SD card or something...

I have Photo Dojo (free) and I was hoping I could use that crappy game


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think of it this way, if you download Sudoku on your DSi now, it becomes more valuable than any DSi system that can't download Sudoku.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh fine...200 points can't get THAT much anyway


----------



## Schnida (Jan 28, 2011)

Deam, I found my DSi not in this morning, so I cant download it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I have 1200 Points atm :/
Im waiting for the next Exploit


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible, I did say ' some' people


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

damn...Glory Days : Tactical Defense was released for 200 pts nyyugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not a Sudoku fan...and if I was going to get it..it would be only for the exploit...

I would like to actually spend my points on a ENJOYABLE game...but...

but if Sudoku is the only DSiWare that Twiizers can exploit...i'm screwed ._.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> damn...Glory Days : Tactical Defense was released for 200 pts nyyugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it isn't, Team Twiizers were just playing it safe by only releasing a single exploit to begin with.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

*sigh* I don't even know how to play Sudoku...

Guys, I need ideas on what to buy with my extra 800 points.

I was thinking Dark Void, Mario vs. Donkey Kong, Paper Airplane, or something else...I just want a game...


----------



## midnightshinigam (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad I downloaded it last night and saved the original .bin file on my computer.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 28, 2011)

Schnida said:
			
		

> Deam, I found my DSi not in this morning, so I cant download it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll have to be quick if there's a new exploit game revealed. I think Nintendo will be faster to yank next time.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so MOST LIKELY..they will release another DSiWare exploit?

ala : Flipnote SD Exploit?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 28, 2011)

so true


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently, not exploitable.
http://dsibrew.org/wiki/DSiWare_VulnList


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

ha ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll just wait then...or maybe spend these remaining 200pts on Glory Days : Tactical Defense


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the words of Barney the dinosaur "Anything's Exploitable"
...Wait...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait..it just says "DSiWare that were already obtained for analysis"

that means they are still researching and poking for an exploit...

Flipnote Studio is NOT in the "DSiWare that probably don't have vulnerabilities" section ya know..


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 28, 2011)

damned, comming home and reading it, grab my dsi, it's not available anymore :/


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Schnida said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless it is a popular title, like Flipnote Studio. I had a feeling NoA would pull it. I'm going to have to wait, unless I could do something...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 28, 2011)

DSiWare exploits are not the homebrew solution for DSi as Nintendo fixes or removes them quickly.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

I see Sukoku in the N.A store....but I don't even like Soduku...I would get it just for the exploit...

not sure If I should download it


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I see Sukoku in the N.A store....but I don't even like Soduku...I would get it just for the exploit...
> 
> not sure If I should download it


Yeah, that's what I did.

Now I'm conflicted with what to do with the extra 800 points.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Birds & Beans + Paper Airplane Chase + Some other random title or two


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only have 200 points left. (after X-Scape and Cave Story)

if I bought Sudoku for the exploit..I would be broke


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait for the next exploit, it's a gamble, though.  The next exploit could either be of a free DSiware game or a more expensive one...or a better game of equal price


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 28, 2011)

ah well, the problem with such exploit is that it is only gonna work on the dsi you actually bought it on.
so for the 4 dsi's i have around i would have needed to buy it 4 times.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn that's hard...I'm on the "download confirmation" page..ready to download it...but maybe I should wait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the next hack will be "Mini's March Again"...and that is more expensive


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't rush yourself, I'd say we have another day or the whole weekend for you to think about it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 28, 2011)

So sodoku is not yet pulled?


if so, lets just see if amazon is faster that nintendo with sending me new points xD


----------



## IDaNL (Jan 28, 2011)

With me the DSiWare Game is gone too.
What's excactly Nintendo's point working against NDS HOMEBREW 
if it was hacked to run a commercial game then OK but this is HOMEBREW.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

Fucking shit. I had to wait until I got paid and now I am too late... >_>

I wish I got it in time...


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> So sodoku is not yet pulled?
> 
> 
> if so, lets just see if amazon is faster that nintendo with sending me new points xD


It has been pulled, so far it has only been reported as seen in America.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 28, 2011)

IDaNL said:
			
		

> With me the DSiWare Game is gone too.
> What's excactly Nintendo's point working against NDS HOMEBREW
> if it was hacked to run a commercial game then OK but this is HOMEBREW.



HOMEBREW -----> PIRACY

Thats proven fact.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

_*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			Don't rush yourself, I'd say we have another day or the whole weekend for you to think about it
		
Click to expand...

*_

Did You Get it?...and can it REALLY play a lot of good homebrew?....

I might get it for a speculation of a custom DSi Channel or free DSiWare


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's avaliable again? Wow. Fail for NoA. I just wish I had the damn points...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2011)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> I remember when it was popular back in 2000...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I remember that now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd forgotten when I posted.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

if this is exploited with another different DSiWare...will the compatibility of homebrew might be different??


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> if this is exploited with another different DSiWare...will the compatibility of homebrew might be different??


I wouldn't think so...

Is there a DLDI patch for this yet?


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 28, 2011)

I tried some homebrews on DSi mode and these are the ones I found that worked.  I tested all on CycloDSi iEvo.
*
Works:*
Lameboy works.  (Won't work with this exploit though because of the no FAT support)
Walktalkie(haven't tested the Wifi)
PPSE (The Pokesav for DS)(freezes after you press load Save)(still boots up)
MemtestARM(When its tests my DS's RAM it says I only have 3125(after its done testing the RAM it freezes)
Facebook for DS (boots up)(Can't initialize FAT)
iFile(it could even see the FAT and show me the files I got in my MicroSD)
Nitrohax(Boots up) (Haven't tested if it works)
GBA_EXploder
GBA Backup Tool
Bunjaloo*(Boots up) (Crashes after you enter a web address)
Acekard 2i update file
SnemulDS(Takes a little while to boot up)(Crashes when you select a game)(And the fonts are in asian)
*
Don't Work:*
Beup Live
Zognc( It boots up but its very glitchy)
Spinals DiagnoSe
Clirc
PPSE (The Pokesav for DS)(Freezes after you press load Save)
Facebook for DS (boots up)(Can't initialize FAT)
YouHaveToBurnTheRope
VideoGameHero
Bunjaloo*(Boots up) (Crashes after you enter a web address)
SnemulDS(Takes a little while to boot up)(Crashes when you select a game)(And the fonts are in asian)
Moonshell2


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

FUCK IT.

I bit the bullet and wasted my remaining 200 points..

I hope it was worth it..........


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

will any of these work on the exploit?

http://defaced.co.uk/best-ds-homebrew/

http://www.squidoo.com/top10dshomebrew


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

Honestly, I just want all the DSiware games I got with my old (now broken) DSi back, $30 down the drain...


----------



## Astoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Well i think the next game team twizzers should try is Flipnote Studio, I think it is exploitable because of all the files that it loads from the SD


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 28, 2011)

You're not able to get it in EU anymore xD they took it out the store


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Well i think the next game team twizzers should try is Flipnote Studio, I think it is exploitable because of all the files that it loads from the SD




"Download Successful" for Sudoku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe I could use a new hobby regardless


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I tried some homebrews on DSi mode and these are the ones I found that worked.  I tested all on CycloDSi iEvo.
> *
> Works:*
> Lameboy works.  (Won't work with this exploit though because of the no FAT support)
> ...



Your stuff is in my post, your credited for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/t276704-list-of-nds-hom...the-dsi-exploit


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 28, 2011)

probably the best news i have heard since my internet came back... homebrew is just a first step but it is already a great step for the DSi itself


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Your stuff is in my post, your credited for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but he's using iEVO, not this exploit..


----------



## Sir_Voe (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Well i think the next game team twizzers should try is Flipnote Studio, I think it is exploitable because of all the files that it loads from the SD


I could see that happening. I wonder if a bypass so retail roms can be used? I wanna try the Live Caster.


----------



## JoyConG (Jan 28, 2011)

Rrrrright on time for the 3DS.

Great work, can't wait to see what comes of this


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I tried some homebrews on DSi mode and these are the ones I found that worked.  I tested all on CycloDSi iEvo.
> *
> Works:*
> GBA Backup Tool


*

I LOVE how useful the GBA Backup Tool will be on the DSi. Lulz.

I STILL think the DSi should have had a GBA slot...*


----------



## psykopat (Jan 28, 2011)

I confirm, Ninty removed it from the store this afternoon lol.
Fuck.. too late.


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ow yeah i didn´t know that xD


----------



## sebaash (Jan 28, 2011)

psykopat said:
			
		

> I confirm, Ninty removed it from the store this afternoon lol.
> Fuck.. too late.


????
i just download mmm 2 min ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! xD


----------



## DSman59 (Jan 28, 2011)

psykopat said:
			
		

> I confirm, Ninty removed it from the store this afternoon lol.
> Fuck.. too late.


Are you serious? Is Sudoku really removed from DSiShop?


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 28, 2011)

Only from the European one I believe.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be the same thing since both are running from the same DSi mode.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

MY COMPATIBILITY LIST - 

DSOrganize - Launches!..but is stuck with "trying" with a dancing cow"

Rein R15 (kinda usless on DSi ha) launches..and seems to operate fine

Pocket Physics launches and works fine...but the touch screen support not working is a must...so useless.

wow....im downloading and looking for homebrew to test this exploit out on...how come lots of devs have sold out and are charging money for their products now??

I mean..I cant get Colors DS anymore from the guys website....oh but it's on "sale" for the iPhone at $2.99

the DS homebrew link for colors has been removed on the website

asshat.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 28, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iEVO has FAT access


----------



## psykopat (Jan 28, 2011)

DSman59 said:
			
		

> psykopat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% serious. I searched the game by publisher, game name or point amount. The title is really gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But maybe Nintendo of America still list it. I can only talk about the euro shop.


----------



## Essometer (Jan 28, 2011)

I thinks its just pulled for Europe. I downloaded it yesterday and tried a
snake homebrew. Works pretty well^^


----------



## MG4M3R (Jan 28, 2011)

Downloaded it on the American shop 2 minutes ago /o/


----------



## Metalik (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmmm....Should I save points or buy something other?


----------



## wolverine92 (Jan 28, 2011)

just purchased. does anyone know if lameboy works? i tryied on my dsi xl and it just goes to a black screen? do u think this will lead to a homebrew channel? like wii? or rom playing?


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

DSman59 said:
			
		

> psykopat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apprently it STILL IS on the USA Shop...

Weird. I lust check two hours ago and it was GONE.

WTF? Trying exploit now...


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DSman59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe it was patched and put on again.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is why I am trying it now... Ill post my results.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 28, 2011)

So, everyone has to download it on their DS from the shop because it's unique to each DS... So if they did patch it or do patch it, then it'll be impossible to perform?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

jEnesisDS launches fine...but there is a blank screen down below where there should most likely be some sort of file explorer of some sort.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 28, 2011)

They could easily remove the bug that Twiizers are using, yes. DSiWare is encrypted and each DSiWare app can only played on the DSi it was downloaded on, Twiizers, I have heard have no intention of changing that.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> jEnesisDS launches fine...but there is a blank screen down below where there should most likely be some sort of file explorer of some sort.


Wouldn't matter, anyways, since we can't use the touchscreen.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> They could easily remove the bug that Twiizers are using, yes. DSiWare is encrypted and each DSiWare app can only played on the DSi it was downloaded on, Twiizers, I have heard have no intention of changing that.




off topic - Hey it's spinal_cord!...the creator of DSCovered?...props to ya my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







ON topic - will try Lameboy next.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

SO yeah, apparently it IS still on the USA shop and the exploit still works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GET IT WHILE YOU CAN!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lameboy crashes with a black screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NESDS asks for DLDI Driver (guess that's not happening)


----------



## indask8 (Jan 28, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Only from the European one I believe.



Indeed, I can't find the EA sudoku game...

Anyway I still have my exploited DSi games if I want to run code in DSi mode.


----------



## Friendsxix (Jan 28, 2011)

It is no longer in the USA shop. Dangit, I missed it T-T


----------



## Quizzman (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an European console. I didn't download the game. I was waiting until tomorrow, when I would have got enought points. 
I'm sad now. T_T 

Let's hope that another exploit will be developped, because of the discovery of the common key ! 
(Or let's hope a full hack, now that we can easily launch homebrews in DSi mode.)


----------



## RoMee (Jan 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update: The Sudoku game has now been removed from the European DSi Shop.



guess I should hurry and download this crappy game



			
				Friendsxix said:
			
		

> It is no longer in the USA shop. Dangit, I missed it T-T



what US too?!?!
let me check


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Confirmed : *IT'S* Fucking *GONE* from EU *AND USA *DSiWare Stores..

damn...looks like I got it the last hour the exploitable game was up.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 28, 2011)

man, I though I had time


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update: Nintendo removed Sudoku from the EUR DSi shop. *People in USA should buy it before Monday*.



oh well, my iEVO review sample will have to do for now


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

SNEmulDS launches...but for some reason..it's in japanese...

I think even DSorganize launched in japanese..

touch screen doesn't work...so damn....


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we'll have to wait again....


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Holy Shit. I got it literally within the last few minutes... >_>

I was lucky.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn...nothing like cutting it close O_O


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 28, 2011)

I got it from the shop before it got taken off
sorry for the news


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 28, 2011)

It's kind of silly to remove this game since it only works with homebrew and we all know you can buy a DSi for about $5 that plays retail games.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

DSMasterPlus (Sega Master System Emulator)

Crashes with a white screen.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> DSMasterPlus (Sega Master System Emulator)
> 
> Crashes with a white screen.


That's because it requires a filesystem. This one doesn't have a DLDI patch. Why are people trying to use homebrew that requires DLDI? _IT WON'T WORK!_


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how am I suppose to know if it requires DLDI?


----------



## DominoBright (Jan 28, 2011)

Noooooo... I was so close to getting it too!


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DLDI is when a game accesses a filesystem, namely, a list of roms, or files, for use in the game. Lameboy, for example, uses DLDI to access .gb files and .gbc files. SnemulDS uses DLDI to access .smc and .spc files.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 28, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They already did in the UK.

Get your Sudoku before Monday, US dwellers!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

....pretty much all emulators on the DS using this exploit are useless...

damn...maybe Twiizers can update the exploit client to give the exploit more features....like DLDI or touch screen support...


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 28, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> It's kind of silly to remove this game since it only works with homebrew and we all know you can buy a DSi for about $5 that plays retail games.



Since when can you get a DSi for $5?!?


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 28, 2011)

It would be awesome to know how many people downloaded EA Sudoku  in the last 24 hours !
I'm sure the folks at DSiware shop know the exact number, and even our names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !
I'm thinking about their first reaction when they saw the sales spiking over night.....
But yeah, I would really like to know how much money they made off it  !
Still, my ONLY concern is getting homebrew to run, for commercial roms i got an AK2i anyway.....


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've removed it. From what I know.


----------



## overdriver (Jan 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah.. that's why I got it yesterday but I didn't even try yet LOL !   I love homebrew. I hope ppl recompile for this exploit


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm on the store right now, it's gone.

Though you can still redownload it if you already bought it.


----------



## Sir_Voe (Jan 28, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> It would be awesome to know how many people downloaded EA Sudoku  in the last 24 hours !
> I'm sure the folks at DSiware shop know the exact number, and even our names
> 
> 
> ...



Well, as of right now only 234 people are logged to have preformed the injection process, which is quite a bit less than I would have expected.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 28, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Fireballo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DSi flash cart


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

overdriver said:
			
		

> yeah.. that's why I got it yesterday but I didn't even try yet LOL !   I love homebrew. I hope ppl recompile for this exploit



unfortunately....almost all DS homebrewer's that I have seen, have given up / postponed their work indefinitely/ or sold out to Apple...ala : Colors and Puzzle Maniak (DS homebrew link has been removed from both their websites...replacing it with a "App Store" purchase


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sir_Voe said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-http://hackmii.com/2011/01/sudokuhax-release/


----------



## codmaster (Jan 28, 2011)

Best thing about this Exploit,the game is hardly known,so its EXTREMLY cheap!!! 
Happy DS Hacking Everyone


----------



## Essometer (Jan 28, 2011)

codmaster said:
			
		

> Best thing about this Exploit,the game is hardly known,so its EXTREMLY cheap!!!
> Happy DS Hacking Everyone


Yeah, and the shittiest thing about the exploit is that it is extremly easy to stop


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

codmaster said:
			
		

> Best thing about this Exploit,the game is hardly known,so its EXTREMLY cheap!!!
> Happy DS Hacking Everyone


If it's hardly known, then why is there a missing title on the DSi shop?


----------



## CortalRage (Jan 28, 2011)

I am glad I already had the game ^^ I bought it a while back cause I love Sudoku


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> codmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They only removed it because it was hardly known.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2011)

So only about 240 or so people pulled off the exploit then? Huh.
And it probably won't be much more since the software was pulled even.

Nintendo might have their hand forced to republish the game though, with or without a fix.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's because Nintendo now knows of the exploit, and they don't want users exploiting their systems. Even if it is for the sake of homebrew.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

damn.....kinda have feelings of regret...

if only Twiizers would have waitied for the 3DS to come out....

there could have been homebrew / Hello World on the 3DS...

tell me if that wouldn't have been a epic pwnage to Nintendo's pride.

how are people getting the 240 number of people who used the exploit?


----------



## RoMee (Jan 28, 2011)

Sir_Voe said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that don't surprise me, with this exploit you can't really do anything useful yet, I know I waited because there wasn't any reason to use this exploit, other than testing out a couple of homebrew. 
piracy is what people want, I know this annoys the hombrew community but that's how it is, the number would be different if we was able to load commercial roms


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> damn.....kinda have feelings of regret...
> 
> if only Twiizers would have waitied for the 3DS to come out....
> 
> ...


There'll be an exploit. Just give them time. But, Hello World! on the 3DS would simply be fantastic. At least we know we can partially hack the 3DS. I think. And that last sentence, wut?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hmmm....

maybe Twiizers will unleash the "mini's march again" exploit or the "flipnote SD exploit" after the 3DS has been released


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. That's why we wait. I like the prospect of 3D homebrew.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope Twiizers doesn't release another DSiWare Exploit until the 3DS is out.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> damn.....kinda have feelings of regret...
> 
> if only Twiizers would have waitied for the 3DS to come out....
> 
> ...


Every person who performs the exploit needs to use an application to patch their save which connects to a web server, which obviously counted how many people had connected.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

Me one of the 240 people


----------



## Essometer (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe we should make a poll who got it in time.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

Essometer said:
			
		

> Maybe we should make a poll who got it in time.


Good idea, see how many tempers ;]


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was probably in the 235 section...because I got it about the last half hour it was up.


----------



## OJClock (Jan 28, 2011)

really only 240 people got this?
i feel sort of special for being one of those


----------



## indask8 (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I hope Twiizers doesn't release another DSiWare Exploit until the 3DS is out.



Yup, they should keep some bullets safe, until DSi final firmware is out (wont be long), even if Ninty will still run the DSiware for some times (which means they will be able to remove games if they contain exploit).

Still impressed me how fast they removed that game... either they watch forums all day long (DSI firmware devs could do that since they don't really develop anything on DSi firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), or the fact that shitty game got an HUGE increase on sales alarmed them something was going on, or maybe both.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 28, 2011)

OJClock said:
			
		

> really only 240 people got this?
> i feel sort of special for being one of those


That proves that the majority of people are too damn cheap to even fork out 2 bucks and get access to potentially unlimited homebrew.
As soon as I saw this yesterday, I got the feeling it was twilight hack all over again, and I rushed to the shop.
Sure I had to purchase some additional points, but at least now I'm all set.
Anyway, I'm looking forward to some re-compiled homebrew and DLDI drivers.
Screw those kids looking for free games.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL I bet Nintendo dispatched a team of highly trained cubical monkeys, to test every DSiWare game to see if there is a exploit in the save data


----------



## Snailface (Jan 28, 2011)

OJClock said:
			
		

> really only 240 people got this?
> i feel sort of special for being one of those


Hmm, I'm having thoughts of Ebay opportunism . . . nah, I love my double-hacked dSiXL!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> OJClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




come to think of it...the exploit can't really do THAT much..mainly due to the fact that DLDI or touch screen input is not supported...but...could that be fixed with a update from Twiizers?

(I highly doubt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

EDIT - This thread has really slowed down to a halt after the exploited game Sudoku was removed everywhere.


----------



## Quizzman (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe it would be a better idea to *ANNOUNCE* the hack one day or two before it get released, so the people could prepare themselves.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

Quizzman said:
			
		

> Maybe it would be a better idea to *ANNOUNCE* the hack one day or two before it get released, so the people could prepare themselves.


and Nintendo would be prepared as well. Surprise attacks are more effective.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

Quizzman said:
			
		

> Maybe it would be a better idea to *ANNOUNCE* the hack one day or two before it get released, so the people could prepare themselves.



Lol WUT? So Nintendo can block it before the hack is even released... >_>


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need updates first, then we can advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This exploit is good enough, just need to build new tools for decent homebrew.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Quizzman said:
			
		

> Maybe it would be a better idea to *ANNOUNCE* the hack one day or two before it get released, so the people could prepare themselves.
> 
> 
> i think Not...
> ...




exactly.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 28, 2011)

OJClock said:
			
		

> really only 240 people got this?
> i feel sort of special for being one of those


I had 600 points, and bought it right when I saw this post go up. The exploit was really easy, and worked fine.

I also bought the tuner on the DSi Ware shop when I was looking for Soduku. Lol.

Edit:

I don't even see why Nintendo is trying. The Nintendo 3DS comes out in two months, and I doubt they make that much money on the DSi Ware Shop.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> OJClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




they are money grubbing bitches...

they are afraid this will enable commercial ROM loading in the future...

or...possible free DSiWare


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Quizzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. It takes Nintendo by storm and they have to scramble to do something. They did it right- just came out with it from nowhere.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 28, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope to see some sort of Homebrew loader (HBC style thing) first, so you don't have to keep running the hack to load homebrew...

Like, remember OzModchip's claim? That they had someone who could install elfs?

We need an HBC elf first I think.

Too bad I don't know enough to actually help. >_> 

I would LOVE to see an SNES Emulator that takes full advantage of the DSi hardware. 2x faster CPU + more RAM would have to mean good shit for it...


----------



## Joktan (Jan 28, 2011)

How long ago did this game come out?was it a launch title?cause remember yasu?maybe Thats what he did...


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh so they took it down? ( I'm not near my DSi to check ) I'm glad I got it when I saw this thread, even tho I couldn't find my SD card I got the game right away since I knew the second I saw this thread that they would take the game down or patch the game.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> Oh so they took it down? ( I'm not near my DSi to check ) I'm glad I got it when I saw this thread, even tho I couldn't find my SD card I got the game right away since I knew the second I saw this thread that they would take the game down or patch the game.


Yes, they did. They're afraid of an exploit. I don't see how that's possible atm...


----------



## Snailface (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Team Twizzers should have released this on a weekend: more DSi users off from work/school and more Nintendo software engineers away from their workstations.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't believe it's down already. I was gonna go to GameStop today and use $20 off a gift card to pick up some Nintendo Points.

I wish GameStop would sell Nintendo Points through email. Pay $20, get a code. Done.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 28, 2011)

Well this sucks, I guess I can still fall back on to the iEVO to run my code in DSi mode.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. The exploit would have lasted longer than a day. They'll continue to develop Sudokuhax, but will anything else be worked on?


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Jan 28, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I wish GameStop would sell Nintendo Points through email. Pay $20, get a code. Done.



If you have a credit card, you can just buy the points through your DSi.  That's what I do.  Sure, I pay $1 and change sales tax but it's instantaneous.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

gtmtnbiker said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but not everyone has a credit card, and they only have 1000, 2000, 3000 and 5000 denominations. If there was a 500 point option, I'd be using this exploit now.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww Fuck, I was gonna get my points tomorrow!


----------



## Quanno (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad I didn't go buy some points then...

Anyway, wasn't Flipnote Studio a possibility in the future too?


----------



## mangotrance (Jan 28, 2011)

But,i mean,
240 people * 2 dollars,that are still 480$ that nintendo got from the exploit...


----------



## cheech794 (Jan 28, 2011)

mangotrance said:
			
		

> But,i mean,
> 240 people * 2 dollars,that are still 480$ that nintendo got from the exploit...



It is an EA game not Nintendo.


----------



## TheWon (Jan 28, 2011)

You know if people didn't make videos of them doing. Maybe things wouldn't get remove, but then how would anyone know about it. With out the video to show it off. Ya things suck!


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Glad I didn't go buy some points then...
> 
> Anyway, wasn't Flipnote Studio a possibility in the future too?


Maybe. It's in for analysis. Something tells me all it will take is a small amount of corrupted data (AKA a corrupted flipnote) that will allow an exploit. I don't know though.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

cheech794 said:
			
		

> mangotrance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo still gets part of the profit.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 28, 2011)

gtmtnbiker said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a strong feeling that Nintendo monitors the trustworthy source that is GBAtemp more than the 1000s of hoax videos on YouTube.


----------



## kradrats (Jan 28, 2011)

Lucky me, buying this game was the last thing I did before going to bed.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

mangotrance said:
			
		

> But,i mean,
> 240 people * 2 dollars,that are still 480$ that nintendo got from the exploit...


I've had the game for at least three months now. I did some research a long time ago and concluded EA Sudoku was the "best" sudoku game from DSiWare. I'm glad I chose correctly. Now that I think about it, I wonder if anyone has mistakenly downloaded one of the other sudoku titles. If I remember correctly, there are at least two other ones in the shop.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 28, 2011)

if you search by title, there are eight sudoku games at the american shop. I'm afraid there were many misdownloaders.


----------



## Quizzman (Jan 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> i think Not...
> 
> maybe Twiizers should *SAY * another DSiWare exploit is coming...but not say *WHICH ONE*...because even if they didn't release the updated client at that time...if they said what game it was...Nintendo would foolishly pull it off the DSiWare title off the market for "just cause" reasons, even if the unofficial exploit wasn't released to the public.




It's what I meant.

It would be stupid to say to Nintendo "Hey look, you have an exploit in game xxx, what about patching it before the release ?", but waaaay more clever to say to the community: "Hey guys, be attentive, we're gonna release something useful tomorrow".


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> if you search by title, there are eight sudoku games at the american shop. I'm afraid there were many misdownloaders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that would get the game pulled even faster. They just need to put one man on the job of watching and alert everyone when the exploit is finally posted.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

TheWon said:
			
		

> You know if people didn't make videos of them doing. Maybe things wouldn't get remove, but then how would anyone know about it. With out the video to show it off. Ya things suck!




I'm sure trained cubical monkeys watch this website daily like a devoted temper.

how the hell do you think their anti-piracy technology on their DS games increases? (pre-DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

they have to be getting an example to "improve" upon


----------



## SifJar (Jan 28, 2011)

Ideally there would be some sort of system whereby the exploit is not publicly mentioned ever. It is only mentioned in hushed tones in private communications with "trusted" parties. Obviously, this would never work as then most people wouldn't be able to use it, and it'd inevitably leak eventually, but having public DSiWare exploits is never going to work for very long.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

TheWon said:
			
		

> You know if people didn't make videos of them doing. Maybe things wouldn't get remove, but then how would anyone know about it. With out the video to show it off. Ya things suck!




i'm sure Nintendo has a very highly trained staff of cubical monkeys watching this site as much as a devoted "temper"

how the hell do you think ds Anti-Piracy technology get's stronger?? (pre-DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

they have to have some sort of an example to "improve" upon


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 28, 2011)

Well what I want to know is... Would it be worth it to just buy some points and just wait for the next hack?


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Well what I want to know is... Would it be worth it to just buy some points and just wait for the next hack?


Yes. It would. And don't be tempted to buy until the next exploit walks along. That way, you can snag it up before it is pulled.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... I should have figured that... Considering the hack came out yesterday and the game was pulled today and I still don't have enough points...

You know now I feel stupid for asking if it'd be worth it to buy a points card or wait for an exploit...


----------



## loco365 (Jan 28, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to get myself some Wii points or a prepaid Visa (Seeing as $5 left on one won't get me anything) and redeem it on the DSi. That way, when TT releases another hack on a game I don't yet have, I can get it before NoA removes it. I bet the Sudoku game will return, but the game will have some form of fix so it cannot be hacked.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, I guess Nintendo would rather be over-protective of it's child then just accept the money.

Who knew?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 28, 2011)

So wait...they actually pulled the enitre thing off the DSiWare shop?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 29, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> So wait...they actually pulled the enitre thing off the DSiWare shop?


Yup.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm surprised. They could've just implemented some sort of AP for it instead of just removing it altogether.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 29, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'm surprised. They could've just implemented some sort of AP for it instead of just removing it altogether.


Yeah, but they probably knew Twam Twiizers would find a way to bypass it.

It'll probably be back on the shop, patched.  When it happens, we'll be there.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 29, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks that it may be possible to use Sudokuhax on the 3DS via the DSiWare Transfer?


----------



## Another World (Jan 29, 2011)

this hack is cool and its fun to play with. when the next one comes out i won't grab it unless it does more. i don't want to spend my dsi points on each new exploitable dsi-ware just so i can run a few homebrew files off the sd card. with the ievo out (and the review is in progress), and the 2 other cards that are rumored to work in dsi mode on the horizon, these exploits are just an option and not a necessity.

-another world


----------



## machomuu (Jan 29, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks that it may be possible to use Sudokuhax on the 3DS via the DSiWare Transfer?


Possible and probable, seeing as it's only months away and this hack was an unforeseen event.  Though it's best we not discuss that.


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, wanna discuss how this could possibly work on the 3DS if you transfer it? Either Nintendo is going to make sure it doesn't work on 3DS, or they won't. Talking about it here won't change that. 

So they took it off the shop, and could put the same game out, except the hack wouldn't work on the newer Sudoku game. But I wonder if they will do anything to get rid of the copies that are already on people's DSi's. Like a system update or something...? I don't like noob storms asking how to make their card work on the new DSi system menu version.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 29, 2011)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy.  They put, in the firmware, something that detects the game, and if it's the bad version(the one with the exploit), when transfered, it either says it's corrupt, or modifies it and fixes it.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 29, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> this hack is cool and its fun to play with. when the next one comes out i won't grab it unless it does more. i don't want to spend my dsi points on each new exploitable dsi-ware just so i can run a few homebrew files off the sd card. with the ievo out (and the review is in progress), and the 2 other cards that are rumored to work in dsi mode on the horizon, these exploits are just an option and not a necessity.
> 
> -another world


A new hack that necessitates another DSiware purchase won't be necessary to add more functionality to this exploit. If you have Sudokuhax, you already have "your foot in the door". Question is, since only about 250 users took advantage of Sudokuhax, do Team Twizzers have enough incentive to continue improving Sudokuhax with updates? 

In any event, I hope their next exploit is free so a more robust community can get behind this.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 29, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got Sudokuhax hoping it would have some more support... lets hope for the best.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jan 29, 2011)

apparently sudoku already got removed from the shop


----------



## machomuu (Jan 29, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'm normally pretty poor, so I had to dip into my "Saving Up for the 3DS" funds to buy it.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jan 29, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> apparently sudoku already got removed from the shop


Yep, it disappeared from USA shop. Fortunately i've downloaded it yesterday.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 29, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> apparently sudoku already got removed from the shop


It's been gone for many hours. :\


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 29, 2011)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit! Glad I got it yesterday!


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 29, 2011)

and I was just getting out my DSi to buy it T_T_T_T_T_T_T_T_T

Also, I think I know how Ninty is going to do this one:  When titles are copied to the SD card, it will save the MD5/SHA1 hash to the NAND.  When it's copied back to the DSi, if the hash doesn't compare correctly, it will error out.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 29, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> and I was just getting out my DSi to buy it T_T_T_T_T_T_T_T_T
> 
> Also, I think I know how Ninty is going to do this one:  When titles are copied to the SD card, it will save the MD5/SHA1 hash to the NAND.  When it's copied back to the DSi, if the hash doesn't compare correctly, it will error out.


What? I did not understand any of that. I'm not too tech-savvy for that yet.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope that Sudohax becomes the "Flashme" of the DSi...


----------



## loco365 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> I hope that Sudohax becomes the "Flashme" of the DSi...


It could, but something else would have to be found.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 29, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> jceggbert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A hash checks the integrity of the file as in if they're the same or not if the hash is different than the original then it will give an error.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 29, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. He's saying that if Nintendo made a new update, when DSiWare is copied to the SD card, it would make a check for it, and if it was different when the data was copied back to the DSi, wouldn't because of that check. But, the only issue I see from that is that it would use a lot of memory in the DSi. A DSiWare title of 100 blocks would make at least 25 extra blocks for a check. That would mean 25% less memory. That would be a loss for Nintendo.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 29, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> and I was just getting out my DSi to buy it T_T_T_T_T_T_T_T_T
> 
> Also, I think I know how Ninty is going to do this one:  When titles are copied to the SD card, it will save the MD5/SHA1 hash to the NAND.  When it's copied back to the DSi, if the hash doesn't compare correctly, it will error out.


the patch is in the save. If it was in the game itself, it would fail, but the save could differ from file to file.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 29, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Oh, I see. He's saying that if Nintendo made a new update, when DSiWare is copied to the SD card, it would make a check for it, and if it was different when the data was copied back to the DSi, wouldn't because of that check. But, the only issue I see from that is that it would use a lot of memory in the DSi. A DSiWare title of 100 blocks would make at least 25 extra blocks for a check. That would mean 25% less memory. That would be a loss for Nintendo.


I'm pretty sure an MD5 hash would be enough, and that's just 32 bytes.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 29, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly.  I believe that the check would be roughly 1/16 of a block, assuming they use MD5, and barely larger if they use SHA1.  AES128 would be a sucker to kill, and 256 would be as well. (different methods)

They would all take an itty bitty fraction of a block.

Also, when I said titles, I meant saves AND DSiWare/'Channels.'

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ninja'd


----------



## rave420 (Jan 29, 2011)

now, i want to test this, but can't get the game in the shop no more.

What do i/we do now?


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 29, 2011)

can someone just upload the sudoku ware? so we can use them? or no?


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 29, 2011)

rave420 said:
			
		

> now, i want to test this, but can't get the game in the shop no more.
> 
> What do i/we do now?wait for a new exploit.
> 
> ...


no. DSiware titles are not transferable.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 29, 2011)

Removed from shop?!?!?!?!?!??!?!
I was about to get it today :'(
Hopefully a new exploit can be found elsewhere, like WarioWare or DSi browser or something...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 29, 2011)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> can someone just upload the sudoku ware? so we can use them? or no?
> QUOTE(TheTwoR's @ Jan 28 2011, 11:19 PM) Hopefully a new exploit can be found elsewhere, *like WarioWare or DSi browser* or something...








Do people even read the whole topics anymore?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 29, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> azure0wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When something hits 37 pages...no.  It's stupid and a waste of time to.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 29, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... at least read up what they're talking about before posting something like that..


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 29, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> azure0wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>>37 pages

You're joking, right?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 29, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again... maybe not the whole topic but at least enough to know what the fuck they're talking about...


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 29, 2011)

I might as well wait for another exploit


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 29, 2011)

link11510 said:
			
		

> I might as well wait for another exploit



Same here.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 29, 2011)

NowWePlayTheWatingGame.jpg


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 29, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Again... maybe not the whole topic but at least enough to know what the fuck they're talking about...


That would require reading the whole thread, as there's no way to sift through the related posts and the non-related posts.

If you know something that they don't, you should be telling them what they need to know rather than posting a mocking image.


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 29, 2011)

well, i don't read through the page 37.
also, i know what the fuck they're talking right now.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still confused about this, has it been taken down from the US shop yet?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 29, 2011)

darkriku2000 said:
			
		

> I'm still confused about this, has it been taken down from the US shop yet?


Yes..... Seriously people.. at least read the first couple of pages and last couple of pages before posting..


----------



## darkriku2000 (Jan 29, 2011)

I did, I was still confused


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 29, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> darkriku2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chill out, Rider.  It's not killing or hurting you if someone posts asking for 100% clarification.  If you know the answer, instead of wasting a post bitching at them, use that post constructively.  Give them the answer, but tell them how they could've found it themselves now and on future occasions.  It works FAR better then just bitching.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 29, 2011)

You can't get the game anywhere anymore, as it wasn't available in Japan in the first place.

Status of Sudoku (DSiWare), EA:
*EU/AU store: down*
*US/CA store: down*


----------



## OniLink2323 (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks as though people who already downloaded the game from the DSi Shop still have it avaliable for download, because it is still avaliable for me to download...


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, that's right, but you can't buy it anymore.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 29, 2011)

Was anyone really surprised by this?


----------



## OniLink2323 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nathan-NL said:
			
		

> Yes, that's right, but you can't buy it anymore.



Ah, I see. That explains why it is still there


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a Japanese region DSiware hack....


Gibbed!


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Jan 29, 2011)

OniLink2323 said:
			
		

> Nathan-NL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really see no relevance to your post.

So by eliminating the DSiWare from the shop and such, does that mean Nintendo can simply remove content whenever an exploit is revealed? Do you really think they'd do that?


----------



## OniLink2323 (Jan 29, 2011)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> OniLink2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it seems that they have removed "EA Sudoku" for people who haven't downloaded it.
And for the few that have downloaded it, me being one of them, the option to redownload it still appears, and works.
Not that it does much good for those who haven't downloaded it.
But I regress, I had no point in posting the fact that it is still visible to us who have already downloaded it, I was simply pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 29, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to say that there would be an application executed in the system with Sudohax that would make other systems hackable.

(Wait... did not quite a few people already have the hackable game even before the hack was released?)


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 29, 2011)

Bullshit, what about EA? Can Nintendo just remove their game, don't they have some kind of agreement?
EA is losing money right now and I wanted to buy it, please force Ninty to put it back, EA!


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll be back when the title says "Fliphax Studio(or Webhax browser)" ^^


----------



## Shorkio (Jan 29, 2011)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> I'll be back when the title says "Fliphax Studio(or Webhax browser)" ^^


Or how about "Haxes in a box"?


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 29, 2011)

Or how about this one: System Settings -> Data Hax


----------



## joda (Jan 29, 2011)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> What part of *we need to dump the master keys* didn't YOU understand.  Try to STOP SPEED READING POSTS.



Well, the master keys are stored at Nintendo HQ. *They are not available in the DSi.* Only the decryption keys are stored in the handheld. So stop smart-assing stuff you don't understand.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 29, 2011)

joda said:
			
		

> how_do_i_do_that said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure whether you're right or not, considering the keys were on the PS3...XD


----------



## loco365 (Jan 29, 2011)

joda said:
			
		

> how_do_i_do_that said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU don't seem to  understand. All Master Keys are stored in systems. Goes for the Wii, PS3, DSi, etc. The decryption key is in the NAND, from what I understand.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 29, 2011)

I own EA Sudoku on my DSI. It is not available for purchase on my DSiXL, which shares the same Club Nintendo account.  I find that interesting, at least in the way that the big N sees each handheld as a different entity, even if they know the same person owns them.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 29, 2011)

No, the "master" or encryption keys are NOT stored in the system.  If you watch the presentation the guys did on the PS3 keys, they explain how info they found in the system let them use math to figure the key out.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, how did the Wii one result? Was it the same?

Anyways, does anyone know if downloaded titles are registered in the memory? If the console-specific keys can be ripped from DSiWare and put in others, this hack could be avaliable to the masses without need for the shop. You would submit a piece of DSiWare, the key is ripped and inserted in the Sudoku game and sent back to you to copy to the console.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 29, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> No, the "master" or encryption keys are NOT stored in the system.  If you watch the presentation the guys did on the PS3 keys, they explain how info they found in the system let them use math to figure the key out.





It's long, you might want to skip to the keys part.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 29, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I guess that calculation is not the same as the DSi key, though. I would be surprised if the key's calculation method was the same as the Wii's. I doubt it though. What lead me to think it was in the system is because the key is recognized across every system made, and if it verifies the key, it would allow it, and since there is one for each console specifically and one for all of them, the key would be in the system to verify it.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, lets keep our hopes up



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> yellows8 // Jan 28, 2011 at 12:38 pm
> 
> TB: Support for DSi SD card was committed,(doesn’t work for SDHC AFAIK) you can track DSi changes by the DevKitPro svn logs and the libnds tracker patches.
> 
> We’re working on another exploit. We tried to find vulns in the free DSiWare for ages but never found anything.


----------



## martin88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Got my copy of Sudoku in time.

Hopefully this will lead to ability to run DSiWare titles.


----------



## Schnida (Jan 29, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Well, lets keep our hopes up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon Guys. I have 1200 Shop Points atm. I do not care what game you will use for the next exploit


----------



## chyyran (Jan 29, 2011)

And it's a DSiWare hack again



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> yellows8 // Jan 29, 2011 at 2:57 pm
> 
> ron975, yes more DSiWareHax.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 29, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> YOU don't seem to  understand. All Master Keys are stored in systems. Goes for the Wii, PS3, DSi, etc. The decryption key is in the NAND, from what I understand.
> 
> Decryption key? Yes. "Master key"? No.
> 
> QUOTE(Team Fail @ Jan 29 2011, 09:39 PM) Interesting. I guess that calculation is not the same as the DSi key, though. I would be surprised if the key's calculation method was the same as the Wii's. I doubt it though. What lead me to think it was in the system is because the key is recognized across every system made, and if it verifies the key, it would allow it, and since there is one for each console specifically and one for all of them, the key would be in the system to verify it.



It is the exact same algorithm used for any system that uses AES128 encryption (or is it AES256? I'm pretty sure its AES of some sort - Used in Wii and DSi. PS3 uses different encryption algorithm I belive - ECDSA or something like that). That doesn't help at all though. The reason the PS3 keys could be calculated was Sony made a monumental screw up in implementing that algorithm. Nintendo seem to have done it properly (which I believe isn't hard if you read the specs before implementing it), which makes it impossible to calculate by mathematical means. The Wii's private key has never been calculated/found, and it is very unlikely the DSi's will be either.

The private key isn't needed on each system, because that's the whole point of public-private key crypto. Stuff is signed with private key, then decrypted and verified with the public key. I have no idea how this works, but it does. And it means that the only copy of the private key is in Nintendo HQ, probably only ever been seen by a few people.


----------



## Goofy Time (Jan 29, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> And it's a DSiWare hack again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does this mean they have more DSiWare hacks planned?


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 29, 2011)

...time to scramble for more Wii Points.


----------



## Rukia-san (Jan 29, 2011)

kaputnik said:
			
		

> Oh, nice!
> I might sound paranoid, but I'm waiting with this one until there's an offline patcher that doesn't collect the specifics of my DSi available. I really can't see why this has to be done the way it's done now, unless Twiizers have some use of the collected data.



So true but I patched my game nonetheless I didn't want to miss the upportunity but now that I think about it... Do you guys know what kind of data was sent? Don't tell me there is the Nintendo Club ID or the visa numbers or something private? I'm kinda scared now.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 29, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Well, how did the Wii one result? Was it the same?


We don't have the Wii's "master" key, only the decryption key.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 29, 2011)

Rukia-san said:
			
		

> kaputnik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely to try and stop Nintendo from seeing the actual hack as much as possible. Just a guess of course.


----------



## napalamman (Jan 30, 2011)

So what system version does it need for the Dsi homebrew to work? do i need to download the latest version?


----------



## chyyran (Jan 30, 2011)

Basically, as of writing time, Sudokuhax is busted. If you weren't one of the 234 people who got it, then you don't have DSiBrew.


----------



## caitsith2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually, if you have had that version,  It is still possible for those that have bought it in the past, to redownload it if they have lost every local copy they ever had.

Even though the title isn't listed in the main shop, if a person has bought it, it will be listed in their "Titles you downloaded" under the setting part of the shop channel, and it can be downloaded from there.

As of me writing this post, there are 268 people that have sudokuhax for sure.  THere may still be more people out there that have purchased that game at some point.


----------



## DiZ420 (Jan 30, 2011)

i bought sudoku


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 30, 2011)

Schnida said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please let it be available on *Japanese DSiware *too this time!!!!!

I missed out the other time as I have a Japanese console.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 30, 2011)

Glad I downloaded it early


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 30, 2011)

Sychophantom said:
			
		

> I own EA Sudoku on my DSI. It is not available for purchase on my DSiXL, which shares the same Club Nintendo account.  I find that interesting, at least in the way that the big N sees each handheld as a different entity, even if they know the same person owns them.
> Club Nintendo Account =/=DSi Shop Account.
> 
> 
> ...


You're being a bit TOO paranoid. That info is stored with Nintendo with your DSi Shop Account details.


----------



## opal (Jan 30, 2011)

i got the game but still haven't tried it, just waiting for something better. I think there are much more people who think just like me and they are just waiting with the game purchased


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jan 30, 2011)

I had the sudoku game since I first got my DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the haxx!


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 30, 2011)

well, that's a darn shame, now EA won't get any more monies for SCIENCE XD


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 30, 2011)

Now I guess we wait for this exploit to have some decent use.


----------



## DSman59 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll have My Cooking Coach game in the mail after a few days. It would be great if someone from Team Twiizers released this hack as a savegame for MCC, so those of us who missed the opportunity to buy Sudoku but have DSi hybrid games can launch homebrew from SD cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL it's still f**king gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too bad...it was probably the best Sudoku DSiWare on the market...

obviously they are having a hard time patching the "exploit"


----------



## Etalon (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't worry, the three Sudoku games from Hudson (Sudoku Master, Sudoku Student..) are much better. They contain original japanese Sudokus written by real Sudoku artists. 

It's OK to use this EA game for... science... It only contained CPU-generated Sudokus.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 1, 2011)

UPDATE.....



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We had these for ages, and never managed to find any vulns._ - Team Twiizers_



*Flipnote Studio *

Mario Vs. Donkey Kong: Minis March Again 	

Looks like a "flipnote SD Exploit" is not going to happen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this could have been the only DSiWare that had a possibility of a exploit.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 3, 2011)

thought you would be interested in this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update: 02/02/2011 At the time of this writing, Nintendo is in the process of releasing the Sudoku patch. Only a new TMD is available, the old/new content isn’t available currently. And at this time when trying access the Sudoku page from DSi Shop “Account activity”, it displays an error saying this software was removed due to certain circumstances.


http://hackmii.com/2011/01/sudokuhax-release/

People should be prepared for a new hack and download it as soon as possible, since Nintendo is aware and can pull any game out the store and patch it.


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay, so there is an exploit that requires you to spend money.
You have to spend money because the keys between two systems are different.
THE COMMON KEY GENERATOR HAS BEEN RELEASED

Why not use the Common Key Gen and then *somehow* find the Game ID of the Sudoku Game and use the AnyTittleDownloader thingy found on DSiBrew and download it with your generated key?

It's worth a shot.

I WANT MY FULL SPEED GBA EMULATOR DANGIT!

Nevermind...according to the post above, the hax was patched.
That was fast Nintendo.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 3, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Okay, so there is an exploit that requires you to spend money.
> You have to spend money because the keys between two systems are different.
> THE COMMON KEY GENERATOR HAS BEEN RELEASED
> 
> ...


That's not what the common key is though... that just lets you download it to your computer and decrypt it.. But that won't sign it to your console.. Why do you think Wii still needs .wads when the common key is known.. that's not what the common keys do...


----------



## Rydian (Feb 3, 2011)

Ninja'd.


----------



## SifJar (Feb 3, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even the only problem.

1. Common key won't even let you decrypt DSiWare, that needs to be done *on an exploited console* (cannot be done by PC) [only System channels etc. can be decrypted]
2. Even with DSi Mode code execution, full speed GBA emulation is probably unlikely (not enough RAM and CPU power - remember, on DS GBA wasn't emulated, the hardware was there, and iPlayer and DS2 had more RAM and CPU than DSi has)
3. The Sudoku game was removed from NUS, so it couldn't be downloaded with NUS Downloader.
4. Key isn't needed to download stuff, which was what DJ91990 said.
5. It's not hard to find the Title ID of a DSiWare, copy it to an SD card and it'll go in a folder named with the Title ID
6. Common Key generator doesn't, as he seems to suggest, generate any sort of unique key per DSi. It generates the *common* key i.e. key common to all DSis (clues in the name really).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL "certain circumstances"....words like that would even make non-hackers start to ask questions!


----------



## Chesskid1 (Feb 7, 2011)

i don't think it's a coincidence that nintendo took down sudoku after this hack came out. i think they knew the hack came out, so thats why they decided to take down sudoku.

my 2 cents.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 7, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> i don't think it's a coincidence that nintendo took down sudoku after this hack came out. i think they knew the hack came out, so thats why they decided to take down sudoku.
> 
> my 2 cents.




Holy shit Columbo, you think so?


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 7, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> i don't think it's a coincidence that nintendo took down sudoku after this hack came out. i think they knew the hack came out, so thats why they decided to take down sudoku.
> 
> my 2 cents.


are you serious?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> i don't think it's a coincidence that nintendo took down sudoku after this hack came out. i think they knew the hack came out, so thats why they decided to take down sudoku.
> 
> my 2 cents.


Actually, you're wrong.

It was total coincidence.
See? This pixie in my desk told me so.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 7, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> i don't think it's a coincidence that nintendo took down sudoku after this hack came out. i think they knew the hack came out, so thats why they decided to take down sudoku.
> 
> my 2 cents.


I really hope you're joking.


----------



## wchill (Feb 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Chesskid1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-______-
The hack came out, and Nintendo took down Sudoku in order to stop it from spreading.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 8, 2011)

wchill said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you managed to really misinterpret machomuu's post.
He didn't say that because Chesskid1 was wrong, he said that because of Chesskid1's retarded obviousness in his statement.
Do you need everything explained to you?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 8, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> i don't think it's a coincidence that nintendo took down sudoku after this hack came out. i think they knew the hack came out, so thats why they decided to take down sudoku.
> 
> my 2 cents.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 10, 2011)

NEW UPDATE AT DSIBREW.

Incomplete  - 10
Done 	 - 11
DSiWare which probably aren't exploitable - 32
Already have - 2
All total - 55

so far.....it's not looking good for another DSiWare Exploit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





however....save your points for possibly one of these titles...as Twiizers analysis is "incomplete"...which means there might be a exploit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Academy: Tic-Tac-Toe 	
Advanced Circuits 	
Art Academy: First Semester 	
Army Defender 
Crystal Monsters 	
Field Runners 	
Frogger Returns 	
Guitar Rock Tour 	
Legends of Exidia 	
UNO

most likely though (if Team Twiizers has any brains in their awesome skulls AT ALL,) not a peep is going to be said or updated about these games until the 3DS is out....


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 10, 2011)

Please remove Crystal Monsters from the list...


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 10, 2011)

+1 for UNO hacks.  Hooray for cheap family games!


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 10, 2011)

Has any progress been made for those of us luck enough to own a sudokuhaxed DSi ?
I'd like to try some more homebrew in DSi mode, I really hope somebody would release some DLDI drivers......


----------



## SifJar (Feb 11, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Has any progress been made for those of us luck enough to own a sudokuhaxed DSi ?
> I'd like to try some more homebrew in DSi mode, I really hope somebody would release some DLDI drivers......




*NEVER* going to happen. It simply cannot. Current libfat uses ARM7, and on DSi ARM7 doesn't have access to SD card, only ARM9 does (or the other way round maybe). Basically, it is impossible to make old homebrew work with the SD card with a DLDI patch.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 11, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wouldn't be to sure about that just YET.

the creator of DSx86 says he is quite interested in this "sudokuhax" and didn't even know it existed! (until it got removed)


he states his interest here as "sudokuhax" is mentioned > http://forum.gbadev.org/viewtopic.php?t=16...fe8509408b71ef0





he doesn't have a sudokuhax'd DSi to test his work out on though...



but yes...you're right...

the Homebrew developers would have to rebuild around this....

however, most of them have sold out to Apple (ala  : Colors!, and Puzzle Manaiak....) or have quit....


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 12, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are still talking about OLD homebrew, I was theoretically thinking about NEW homebrew or even not-so-old homebrew recompiled with newer libraries , or even new libs capable of using the ARM9 and somebody could write DLDI patches for the SD slot...
Saying NEVER, it's a little extreme on your part.
Like all the morons in the past few month yelling at n00bs asking for a DSi hack that apparently " nobody cared about " and here we are merely month later with those hacks being the talk of the day and full DSi   capable cards ( iEVO ) being so hyped...
Stop being so negative, if every hacker would be so negative we'd still be playing games on the Wii with a Wiikey.


----------



## SifJar (Feb 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> wouldn't be to sure about that just YET.
> 
> the creator of DSx86 says he is quite interested in this "sudokuhax" and didn't even know it existed! (until it got removed)
> 
> ...



You never said new homebrew. My point is that current homebrew can never be patched to work with DSi SD card. It has to be recompiled with updated libs.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 13, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ......................
> 
> You never said new homebrew. My point is that current homebrew can never be patched to work with DSi SD card. It has to be recompiled with updated libs.




I completely agree with your point.
Do you agree with me, regarding the possibility of somebody writing some DLDI drivers for the SD slot using the arm9 processor ?
New libs, new homebrew ( or old homebrew recompiled with newer libs ) could/should theoretically work with the SD slot ?
A sort of homebrew channel for the DSi being theoretically possible with our newly found knowledge of DSi hacks ?
I was under the impression that you said it's never gonna happen.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 13, 2011)

eeugh 

IN SHORT : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





all current DS Homebrew is going to have to be re-written to work with the DSi exploit sudokuhax

...and with the low turnout with people who really want to play enhanced homebrew (260ish) on their DSi and not pirate shit on it.... there will be little to no support. 

I bet you if it could load ROMs the Twiizers "injection" server probably would have crashed.

and the numbers would have been in the 1,000's....such a shame


----------



## SifJar (Feb 13, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DLDI system would be unnecessary for operation in DSi mode. Homebrew would most likely still support DLDI patches for support of flash carts and DS mode, but in DSi mode, there is only one possible device, so various patches aren't necessary. DLDI is only necessary because of the dozens of different cards, working in different ways. One common piece of code will work for ALL DSis.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 13, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so if ONE person can effectively use a remade homebrew for the DSi sudokuhax, you're telling me that all the other homebrew developers would be able to use that code for their work?


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  As he said, DLDI patching is because of inconsistencies with homebrew-loading code.  Since there is only one way are only two ways to load it on the DSi developers can just include the code for either or both.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2011)

If the Cyclos team had added something like the DSTWO (increased ram and cpu), might they have been able to use that in conjunction with the DSi's increased ram and CPU?


----------



## codeisle (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey. I just wanted to report that I got dslibris working with Sudokuhax by building it with the latest libraries. I tried building other homebrew, but this is the only one I got to work so far (by the way, it hanged on the default book, so I had to delete it and insert one of my own epub books). I launched it via the latest hbmenu as the boot.nds (which is also working with Sudokuhax now).


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 14, 2011)

codeisle said:
			
		

> Hey. I just wanted to report that I got dslibris working with Sudokuhax by building it with the latest libraries. I tried building other homebrew, but this is the only one I got to work so far (by the way, it hanged on the default book, so I had to delete it and insert one of my own epub books). I launched it via the latest hbmenu as the boot.nds (which is also working with Sudokuhax now)



This would be pretty helpful had Sudoku not been removed from the DSiWare store (or is it back?) I guess you're one of the lucky ones.


----------



## purplesludge (Feb 14, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> If the Cyclos team had added something like the DSTWO (increased ram and cpu), might they have been able to use that in conjunction with the DSi's increased ram and CPU?


They probably could have but it might have more overhead and could possibly not be worth it.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 14, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget about DLDI then....it was just my expression to describe a FAT driver of some sort, anything really that would allow homebrew to read/write to the SD slot.
Your explanation (from an accomplished programmer point of view ) makes it even easier.
We just need a proper driver, and every new or re-compiled homebrew should be able to use the SD slot ( like an emulator could load roms from the SD slot ).

The future looks bright, too bad flashcart makers and anybody associated with them will try to make it very hard for us ( or even impossible ) to use the SD slot because it could potentially render their expensive flashcart useless.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 22, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Latest build of DSx86 works on Sudokuhax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Touch screen works and it works with a "filesystem" using the SD card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the future looks bright indeed...for 250 people........


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 2, 2011)

Can somone tell me where the number 250 came from - I'm one of them BTW.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> Can somone tell me where the number 250 came from - I'm one of them BTW.



the download client had a tracking function, this data was collected directly from the server which game the hack.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 2, 2011)

So, their is no way to get this now since it is removed from the shop?


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 2, 2011)

I just tried doing this (for the first time) and it's not working for me, I followed the instructions and Sudokuhax shows up on the SD menu on the DSi, but after I copy it over it just boots into EA Sudoku - I'm using lameboy as my boot nds.


----------



## SifJar (Mar 2, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> I just tried doing this (for the first time) and it's not working for me, I followed the instructions and Sudokuhax shows up on the SD menu on the DSi, but after I copy it over it just boots into EA Sudoku - I'm using lameboy as my boot nds.


When did you download the Sudoku game? And when did you install the exploit (i.e. run the program on your computer)?


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 2, 2011)

I downloaded EA Sudoku the day before it was taken down. I only just ran the client software this afternoon, but the file on my SD card does say ''Sudokuhax" under Electronic Arts and has the red H A X letters in the empty boxes of the logo.

EDIT: nevermind, I didn't realise you had to press A to load the exploit, lameboy just hangs the DSi though, can someone point me to a list of homebrew that is known to be compatible?


----------



## Sir_Voe (Mar 2, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> can someone point me to a list of homebrew that is known to be compatible?



That I know of, there's:

DSX86 v0.25
Bubble Fight EX
Waimanu DS v1.01
cQuake r37


*EDIT:* Can't forget Homebrew Menu v0.2.0. A must if you plan on running more than 1 homebrew from your SD card.


----------



## Cuelhu (Apr 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update: 03/24/2011 USA Sudoku was updated and is now available on DSi shop again. EUR/AU Sudoku was not yet updated. On roughly 03/30/11, EUR/AU Sudoku was updated and is now available on DSi Shop. This update fixes all the Sudoku string bugs, and the game will check for Sudokuhax and delete it when detected. Sudokuhax is dead for this updated Sudoku version.



quote from Sudokuhax release page.


----------



## Jason5877 (Apr 26, 2011)

i downloaded sudoku when Sudokuhax came out and had it working but i formated my system and could get all my dsiware back except for the sudoku as it was removed and could not copy it back onto my system from micro sd, now its back on for download again but they have fixed it, i downloaded it anyway and installed it, then copied the exploited version back onto my dsi and now i have it again. so if anyone else ever formats the system and looses it you can use the new one to install it and just copy the exploited version over it


----------



## DroRox (Aug 16, 2011)

Just curious.
Is this dead now?


----------



## Evo.lve (Aug 16, 2011)

Well it actually doesn't work (not really) but you can't exploit sudoku anymore, and, uh, there are IIRC precisely 247 DSi's in the world that have sudokuhax.

So yes, sort of.


----------



## DroRox (Aug 16, 2011)

What I meant was basically are they working on new ways still with the new version of the Sudoku game?
Or did they abandon the idea completely.


----------



## Evo.lve (Aug 16, 2011)

It still works. No point.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that all the save data transferred from an SD card is now checked properly in current firmware so no other hacks would ever be possible. Although I might have misinterpreted the info.


----------



## DroRox (Aug 16, 2011)

Well one of the recent DSi updates disallows you to copy things from an SD to the system memory.


----------



## Evo.lve (Aug 16, 2011)

That's not the point.

The point is the hack _still works_ on the DSi's of the people that already have it.


----------



## XCALIBIR (Aug 24, 2011)

Jason5877 said:
			
		

> i downloaded sudoku when Sudokuhax came out and had it working but i formated my system and could get all my dsiware back except for the sudoku as it was removed and could not copy it back onto my system from micro sd, now its back on for download again but they have fixed it, i downloaded it anyway and installed it, then copied the exploited version back onto my dsi and now i have it again. so if anyone else ever formats the system and looses it you can use the new one to install it and just copy the exploited version over it



Hi, im very late on this hack and it might not be possible anymore to do this;however, i have an idea that it could still work but i need the Sudoku file (before it was patch) and the hacked version. Can u by any chance send it to me?

btw, i already purchased the game.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 24, 2011)

XCALIBIR said:
			
		

> Jason5877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't work.

The game is encrypted (scrambled) on a per-system basis.

Big N is a step ahead of you!


----------



## raystriker (Jun 20, 2012)

Since the game has been removed, isn't there a way to still hack the dsi this way?
and when we play the game,is the save file there in the same directory as thd game is in?


----------



## GuyLuigi (Jul 9, 2012)

In the European store if the game to download
Does Nintendo have done something or not to work?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if I have the Sudoku Hax installed, does it mean I can't update my DSi?..

EDIT: Apologies for necro bump..


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry if this is been asked already but I couldn't find a recent answer.

I have a Sudokuhaxed DSiXL on system menu 1.4.1 U, and I'm very happy with it.
Recently I came to possess some Nintendo points and I would like to spend it on the DSiWare shop, however I need to perform an update ( I believe it will bring me to 1.4.4 ) in order to access the shop.
While I already updated my AK2i loader ( so I'm save on the flashcart front ), it's not clear whether the 1.4.4 update will disable my Sudokuhax.
Does anybody know what happens if I perform the update, please ?


----------



## Snailface (Dec 2, 2012)

Gone. Forever.
(I was wrong, read Another World's post below)


----------



## 3bbb7 (Dec 2, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> Sorry if this is been asked already but I couldn't find a recent answer.
> 
> I have a Sudokuhaxed DSiXL on system menu 1.4.1 U, and I'm very happy with it.
> Recently I came to possess some Nintendo points and I would like to spend it on the DSiWare shop, however I need to perform an update ( I believe it will bring me to 1.4.4 ) in order to access the shop.
> ...


Why would you use the sudokuhax if u have an ak2i?
But it removes it


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 2, 2012)

3bbb7 said:


> *Why would you use the sudokuhax if u have an ak2i*?
> But it removes it


 
The fact that you asked that question, makes me wonder how reliable your answer might be.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 2, 2012)

well let me say this if you want your DSi ware and can spend $170 get a 3ds and update it but don't get rid of your DSi the acekard no longer works on the latest 3ds fw....FOREVER


----------



## 3bbb7 (Dec 2, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> The fact that you asked that question, makes me wonder how reliable your answer might be.


Um ok.
But why? sudokuhax runs homebrew code only, not roms obviously so whats the point of keeping it if your acekard can do the exact same thing?
And obviously nintendo has updated and fixed this exploit...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2012)

Sudokuhax can run things in DSi-mode, which means it can run emulators and such faster than the AK2i, right?


----------



## Another World (Dec 2, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> it's not clear whether the 1.4.4 update will disable my Sudokuhax.
> Does anybody know what happens if I perform the update, please ?



it will not disable it. what got blocked was the ability to copy the hax back into nand. so if you update, you can never copy it back on, update it, etc. if it gets corrupted or something along those lines then it will be lost forever.  



			
				http://hackmii.com/2011/08/final-dsiwarehax/ said:
			
		

> 1.4.2+ blocks copying DSiWare exploits to your DSi “internal memory”.



-another world


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 2, 2012)

Another World said:


> it will not disable it. what got blocked was the ability to copy the hax back into nand. so if you update, you can never copy it back on, update it, etc. if it gets corrupted or something along those lines then it will be lost forever.
> 
> 
> 
> -another world


 
And the winner is........Another World, as usual !
Thanks man, I appreciate it.
So the update won't remove the hack itself but will prevent me from install it ever again in case something goes wrong.
That's exactly the answer that what I was looking for.

As for the others...
Ehm....There are a few emulators and homebrew out there that run in DSi mode with the sudokuhax.
Slightly faster, NesDS for example has additional scaling option when detects DSi precessor, the ability to run the Homebrew Launcher from the DSi menu, and last but non least the ability to put all that stuff ( hundreds of roms ) on a plain SD card and run it from the SD slot in the DSi.
Surely you can do all those things with the AK2i, but I like my Sudokuhax and I'd like to keep it that way.
I know it's not much and the DSi homebrew scene is severely lacking but hey, let's enjoy what we have !


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't forget ichichfly's GBA emulator!  It's wonderful in DS Mode, but it's an orgy on a stick in DSi Mode.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 2, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> And the winner is........Another World, as usual !
> Thanks man, I appreciate it.
> So the update won't remove the hack itself but will prevent me from install it ever again in case something goes wrong.
> That's exactly the answer that what I was looking for.
> ...


I got an idea, get the dsi homebrew channel that spinal code made, put it on sudohax and then update so you can load your homebrew without needing to change the hack


----------



## VatoLoco (Dec 2, 2012)

my XL is on 1.4.4u, and can confirm that the sudokuhax works on it. just cant remove it from my DS or itll be disabled, like AW said.

cool that nesDS has a scaling option only for DSi mode, i didnt know that.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 3, 2012)

Ace Overclocked said:


> I got an idea, get the dsi homebrew channel that spinal code made, put it on sudohax and then update so you can load your homebrew without needing to change the hack


You don't get it.  The hack is that DSi homebrew is loaded from the SD card, and the file can only have a certain name.
It doesn't matter what firmware you're on, the hack still does that; the NDS itself can be changed at any time.

The "change" would be that you can no longer copy Sudokuhax back onto the internal memory.  I don't know if that's true for the 3-4 other hacks tho.


----------



## DarkRioru (Feb 25, 2016)

has fat injection into sudokuhax been achieved yet???


----------



## zoogie (Dec 8, 2016)

I know this is a semi-hellish bump but it's for a good reason.
Does *anyone* still have sudokuhax on their European/Australian DSi (not 3ds) by any chance? Or just the old version without hax?

(this is the original dsi sudokuhax thread from 2011 for those wondering)


----------



## Carlos Almuna (May 29, 2017)




----------



## enarky (May 29, 2017)

Carlos Almuna said:


>



The very _first_ information in this video is "Going to start SRLoader, via sudokuhax". Here's the original GBATemp thread, where it also says "You'll need a DSi exploit, such as sudokuhax, to run SRLoader.".

Here is the link to a thread that documents how to inject sudokuhax into any DSi with a NAND mod.


----------

